# More Voter Suppression Is Needed, Not Less



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.

These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."


----------



## konradv (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."


None of which happened to an appreciable degree.


----------



## wamose (Apr 6, 2021)

Usually, the side that has no problem with an investigation has a clear conscience. I only see Democrats objecting with the election fraud investigations.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

konradv said:


> None of which happened to an appreciable degree.


According to liberal, OMISSION media, designed to keep you ignorant of what's going on.  Here's some of the studies, surveys, research you have been information-deprived of.

Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote

Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Report_Alien-Invasion-in-Virginia.pdf

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Safe-Spaces_Final.pdf

Finally Proof of Illegal Alien Voting

Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform

Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Philadelphia-Litigation-Report.pdf

Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."



We really need to start coming up with solutions fast to tame this beast.


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

As I wrote in a few threads the Democrats solution is obeying the law and obtaining the ID’s for the voting base in States like Georgia and then hope those people will vote in people that will change the law.

If that were to happen the right will then attempt to change the law again because it failed to benefit them...

Pass all the laws you want but sooner or later someone like me will teach the left how to outmaneuver the right...


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> We really need to start coming up with solutions fast to tame this beast.


I have been calling for CITIZENSHIP ID proof for voting for YEARS.  Nobody has been listening.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As I wrote in a few threads the Democrats solution is obeying the law and obtaining the ID’s for the voting base in States like Georgia and then hope those people will vote in people that will change the law.
> 
> If that were to happen the right will then attempt to change the law again because it failed to benefit them...
> 
> Pass all the laws you want but sooner or later someone like me will teach the left how to outmaneuver the right...


So that is your prescription for American politics ? Outmaneuvering ? 

Didn't occur to you that the free and fair elections held by AMERICAN CITIZEN voting, is what is correct ?


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > As I wrote in a few threads the Democrats solution is obeying the law and obtaining the ID’s for the voting base in States like Georgia and then hope those people will vote in people that will change the law.
> ...



If they have a State issued ID that allow them to vote mean they are legal to vote...

Do illegals vote?

Yes, but not at a level to swing any election and those caught should be deported to Syria and left there so they can not make it back here...


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > We really need to start coming up with solutions fast to tame this beast.
> ...



Georgia does something right and they get nothing but flak. I think the education system has failed us all and what the US the once Republic is really supposed to be. It surely isn't a Republic anymore and has been taken over from the inside out. Even our own military won't protect it's citizens because they are also part of the corruption and have been taken over.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."



You have lost your mind.


----------



## Jets (Apr 6, 2021)

Paul Weyrich agrees:

*"I don't want everybody to vote. Elections are not won by a majority of the people. They never have been from the beginning of our country and they are not now. As a matter of fact, our leverage in the elections quite candidly goes up as the voting populace goes down."*


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > We really need to start coming up with solutions fast to tame this beast.
> ...



Georgia already has strict voter registration laws and routinely purges the system of the deceased, those who have moved and those who haven't voted in several elections.. This is just an effort to exclude citizens from voting... Big mistake for the GOP.. Too many people here think the right to vote is sacred and Georgians should be encouraged to vote.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Apr 6, 2021)

wamose said:


> Usually, the side that has no problem with an investigation has a clear conscience. I only see Democrats objecting with the election fraud investigations.


How many investigations have found ZERO evidence of widespread voter fraud?? 

Too many to count......


----------



## konradv (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > None of which happened to an appreciable degree.
> ...


...but no court accepted.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

Jets said:


> Paul Weyrich agrees:
> 
> *"I don't want everybody to vote. Elections are not won by a majority of the people. They never have been from the beginning of our country and they are not now. As a matter of fact, our leverage in the elections quite candidly goes up as the voting populace goes down."*



How the GOP Plans to Suppress the Vote and Sabotage the ...









						The Plot Against America: The GOP's Plan to Suppress the Vote and Sabotage the Election
					

Blocking ballots, intimidating voters, spreading misinformation — undermining democracy is at the heart of Trump’s 2020 campaign




					www.rollingstone.com
				




Jul 16, 2020 · The conservative Heritage Foundation — whose co-founder Paul Weyrich once told a group of evangelical leaders that “I don’t want everybody to vote” because “our leverage in the elections quite...


----------



## JLW (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > We really need to start coming up with solutions fast to tame this beast.
> ...


Lol.. You right-wing loons do not know what you want. Now, you want a national identification card. You were opposed to it for years, but now you want it. You also want ”papers” for citizens like they have in authoritarian countries. When the police  pull you over for some minor offense, if you do not have your ”papers” you are taken to the gulag. If you care for democracy, do not vote for these right wing goons.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Seems to me that its a certain tough guy posturing.... Not very bright or effective.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Apr 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Which is funny because these same folks freak out over "vaccination passports"


----------



## JLW (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


They’re idiots.


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Usually, the side that has no problem with an investigation has a clear conscience. I only see Democrats objecting with the election fraud investigations.
> ...



Come on Biff you and I know Trump was cheated and Deep State is covering it all up so now we must restrict the vote that only allows a certain candidate that the OP supports to win and if not the we must put more restrictions in place!

We must stop all illegal voting and that mean anything that is not for the OP candidate should be tossed!

.....

William Barr stated not enough fraud was committed to overturn the 2020 election, so until someone prove Barr wrong then the discussion is over and all these new laws will bite the GOP hard and when it does just smile and laugh while they try to change the law again!


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If they have a State issued ID that allow them to vote mean they are legal to vote...
> 
> Do illegals vote?
> 
> Yes, but not at a level to swing any election and those caught should be deported to Syria and left there so they can not make it back here...


FALSE!  Illegal alien voting has swung elections for decades, and has turned entire states from red to blue, most notably California.  Nine links in post # 4 attest.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> You have lost your mind.


HA HA. So wanting to insure that voting is done LEGALLY, and stopping illegal voting, is losing one's mind, huh ?  You post is testament to how badly YOU have lost YOUR mind.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Jets said:


> Paul Weyrich agrees:
> 
> *"I don't want everybody to vote. Elections are not won by a majority of the people. They never have been from the beginning of our country and they are not now. As a matter of fact, our leverage in the elections quite candidly goes up as the voting populace goes down."*


Of course "everybody" should not vote. Only those who are legally eligible should be permitted to vote. Others must be stopped.


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > If they have a State issued ID that allow them to vote mean they are legal to vote...
> ...



Yawn, California swings Blue to Red from time to time and will swing red again in another few years...

Voter fraud happens every election and William Barr said not enough to swing the election...


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Too many people here think the right to vote is sacred and Georgians should be encouraged to vote.


That depends on WHO you define as a "Georgian".  If you are including aliens, then NO thy should NOT be encouraged to vote, and they should be stopped from doing so.


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Weyrich agrees:
> ...



But who you want to stop might be someone that has the right to vote...

Let be clear I have read many of your threads and you would limit access to anyone that does not vote for your candidate which make you a sore loser.

Truthfully I believe as long as they have the proper ID and are a legal citizen then let them vote and I know you will proclaim that is what you also want but is it or will you then move the goal posts and declare more restrictions are needed because you did not get the results your were attempting to get?


----------



## cnm (Apr 6, 2021)

The OP would be funny if it wasn't so desperately sad.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> How many investigations have found ZERO evidence of widespread voter fraud??
> 
> Too many to count......


MILLIONS of investigations have found evidence of voter fraud. Every viral video of Republican poll watchers being denied access, is an investigation of widespread voter fraud, in multiple states.

The Georgia frauders pulling tubs of hidden ballots out from underneath tables (after the Republicans were sent home) is another example. The cases where there were hundreds more ballots than registered voters is another.  The list is long.

I could post many videos here, but this is off topic. The topic is non-citizens voting, and the need for CITIZENSHIP ID PROOF for voting.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

konradv said:


> ...but no court accepted.


Wrong again,  There have been many convictions. Stop watching CNN.

And what is the point anyway about courts ? The record is clear...court or no court.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> How the GOP Plans to Suppress the Vote and Sabotage the ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolling Stone is a leftist, biased rag, not worthy of discussion.


----------



## JLW (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > How many investigations have found ZERO evidence of widespread voter fraud??
> ...


“Millions of investigations.”


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Too many people here think the right to vote is sacred and Georgians should be encouraged to vote.
> ...



Aliens can't vote in Georgia. I already told you that Georgia has very strict voter registration. You have to provide a birth certificate or current US passport or your naturalization documents. Georgians means US citizens from Georgia, stupid.


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2021)

Voter suppression means keeping eligible voters from casting votes.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > How the GOP Plans to Suppress the Vote and Sabotage the ...
> ...



They are just more intelligent than you.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Lol.. You right-wing loons do not know what you want. Now, you want a national identification card. You were opposed to it for years, but now you want it. You also want ”papers” for citizens like they have in authoritarian countries. When the police  pull you over for some minor offense, if you do not have your ”papers” you are taken to the gulag. If you care for democracy, do not vote for these right wing goons.


HA HA.  Nice sensationalist try.  Actually, the US is one of the very few countries in the world that does not have CITIZENSHIP ID PROOF required for voting.  This is the basis for Biden's foreignization of America, dumping (he hopes) millions of aliens into the country, and spreading them around to make the whole country blue, while destroying the country in the process. Few actions in American history have eve been more damaging to the nation than this.

Conservatives know exactly what they want. They want a NATION, and want to preserve it as that.

NATION - a stable, historically developed community of people, with a territory, economic life, distinctive culture, and language in common.  (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 5th ed.)


----------



## Jets (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Weyrich agrees:
> ...



No one is disputing that. However:

“Suppression” is not synonymous with “integrity”.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Seems to me that its a certain tough guy posturing.... Not very bright or effective.


You could be "effective" if you could contribute some factual substance to the thread, instead of meaningless rhetoric.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Which is funny because these same folks freak out over "vaccination passports"


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> They’re idiots.


That's what you and your fellow leftists are, and worse yet, you are ignorant idiots, because of your devotion to liberal, OMISSION media, keeping you the information-deprived fools that you are.  Ho hum. Yawn****


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that its a certain tough guy posturing.... Not very bright or effective.
> ...



Go to the voter registration website for Georgia and LOOK at the damned requirements.. I left out proof of residence that is also required.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."


The voter suppression laws in Georgia are designed to keep black voters from voting.
I agree that only people with voter id cards be allowed to vote. Also, the Hispanic community in Florida put Trump over the top. Your argument is bogus. Simply because people are black or brown does not translate into a vote for Democrats.
The racist approach to these voters is what does it.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Come on Biff you and I know Trump was cheated and Deep State is covering it all up so now we must restrict the vote that only allows a certain candidate that the OP supports to win and if not the we must put more restrictions in place!
> 
> We must stop all illegal voting and that mean anything that is not for the OP candidate should be tossed!
> 
> ...


NO, illegal voting does NOT mean that Democrat scam version.  It means voting by people who are ineligible to vote, which you wish to keep happening, because you know it is the only way your despised Democrats can win any elections, the American people having abandoned these cop-hating, America-hating, gun-hating, white people-hating, Muslim-loving, pervert-loving lunatics.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yawn, California swings Blue to Red from time to time and will swing red again in another few years...
> 
> Voter fraud happens every election and William Barr said not enough to swing the election...


At this point, nobody gives a rat's ass what the monumental failure William Barr has to say.  I see no reason why California would swing red, when it continues to import millions of illegal aliens voting Democrat.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> You have lost your mind.


At least they're being honest.  

This is a group pathology, unseen in this country before now.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Apr 6, 2021)

Again I say, voting is NOT an absolute right.  It is a privilege and the responsibility for every  LEGAL AMERICAN citizen.  What the Left want is to ensure a permanent advantage and one party state across the entire nation.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn, California swings Blue to Red from time to time and will swing red again in another few years...
> ...



Aliens can't vote in California.. Haven't you read voter registration requirements in CA or are you one of the twerps who thinks you can register to vote by getting a California drivers license? 

This is stupid on steroids.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> But who you want to stop might be someone that has the right to vote...
> 
> Let be clear I have read many of your threads and you would limit access to anyone that does not vote for your candidate which make you a sore loser.
> 
> Truthfully I believe as long as they have the proper ID and are a legal citizen then let them vote and I know you will proclaim that is what you also want but is it or will you then move the goal posts and declare more restrictions are needed because you did not get the results your were attempting to get?


FALSE! There is no reason to think that someone with the right to vote would be stopped by all citizens having government issued CITIZENSHIP ID,  These would be a lot easier and cheaper than Biden's $1400 Stimulus checks.

I agree with you that "as they have the proper ID and *are a legal citizen* then let them vote"  That's not the problem. he problem is the millions who are NOT citizens, and who do NOT have a right to vote, and nutcase Biden spreading them all over the country so they can vote everywhere, and flip elections from red to blue.
As for the goalposts, IF you seem me moving them, you are free to criticize that THEN, not now.,


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...



Shhh, they never read the laws or requirements...

They just need to believe the election was stolen!


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

cnm said:


> The OP would be funny if it wasn't so desperately sad.


GEE, how will the OP ever recover from that fact-filled, devastating post. ?


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > But who you want to stop might be someone that has the right to vote...
> ...



Yawn, you proclaim illegals have stolen elections and then it is the dead and tomorrow us Albino Space Alien Chimps, so let be clear you are offering no real evidence and just claiming if your candidate does not win then illegals stole the election...


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> “Millions of investigations.”


 YES.


----------



## EMH (Apr 6, 2021)

Late election night PA ballot dumps


520k for Biden
3k for Trump

Those trying to claim this was a legal election in the face of truth like above aren't just dishonest, they are treasonous.


----------



## WTF19 (Apr 6, 2021)

konradv said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> ...


it happened....even 1 vote is to many for the scum demonRATS to steal.....


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Yep. Stupid on steroids.


----------



## WTF19 (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> ...


so this law targets blacks?  Baaa-Baaaa
it actually targets the illegals....this is why every state needs voters to have ID...
and the scum demonRATS dont want that....


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



As Rham once said “ F’ing retards! “...


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Aliens can't vote in Georgia. I already told you that Georgia has very strict voter registration. You have to provide a birth certificate or current US passport or your naturalization documents. Georgians means US citizens from Georgia, stupid.


BULLSHIT. No state in America has CITIZENSHIP ID proof requirement for voting. Never has.  Show where on this map the word CITIZNSHIP is mentioned, or birth certificate and in most of the blue states, no ID is required AT ALL.  Aliens can, and do, vote in all 50 states.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

occupied said:


> Voter suppression means keeping eligible voters from casting votes.


It could mean that. I can also mean keeping INeligible people from voting, as is commonly done throughout the world.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> They are just more intelligent than you.


HA HA. No, if they were that, then like me, they would have converted from left to right, as I did, They are just another bunch of dum dums.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Jets said:


> No one is disputing that. However:
> 
> “Suppression” is not synonymous with “integrity”.


FALSE!  The entire democratic party is disputing it, most notably Joe Biden, whose foreignization campaign, importing and spreading illegal aliens all over the US, is for the purpose of getting the aliens to VOTE, and vote Democrat, as he knows they do, (by the millions).




 



And YES, suppression IS very much synonymous with “integrity”, when the suppression is suppression of crime (illegal voting) - just like suppression of murder, rape, car theft, arson, robbery, etc)


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Go to the voter registration website for Georgia and LOOK at the damned requirements.. I left out proof of residence that is also required.


You want me to see it ?  You *post it* here.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> The voter suppression laws in Georgia are designed to keep black voters from voting.
> I agree that only people with voter id cards be allowed to vote. Also, the Hispanic community in Florida put Trump over the top. Your argument is bogus. Simply because people are black or brown does not translate into a vote for Democrats.
> The racist approach to these voters is what does it.


OFF TOPIC. The thread is talking about voter suppression of aliens who do not have any right to vote in US elections, not about American citizens voting.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> At least they're being honest.
> 
> This is a group pathology, unseen in this country before now.


The group pathology unseen in this country before now, is the Democratic party. As years go by, they will see how badly their pathological actions (and inactions) have destroyed America (this is already being seen in Mexican border states, and in Oregon and Washington.)

They may not see it and recognize it as destruction though, since their minds have been destroyed by decades of MISeducation indoctrination and media propaganda.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 6, 2021)

The entire Democrat Narrative on voting boils down to the following:  We need MORE votes from people who are too lazy, uninvolved, uninformed, and ignorant to (1) register to vote, (2) get a FREE state-issued ID card, and (3) go to the polls on Election Day WITH that ID card, and vote.

Because THOSE are the people that Democrats are depending on for their future.  Lazy, uninvolved, uninformed, and ignorant.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> Again I say, voting is NOT an absolute right.  It is a privilege and the responsibility for every  LEGAL AMERICAN citizen.  What the Left want is to ensure a permanent advantage and one party state across the entire nation.


They not only "want" it, they are working hard at ESTABLISHING it, with Biden's foreignization campaign, moving us toward a foreign country on American soil.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > The voter suppression laws in Georgia are designed to keep black voters from voting.
> ...


However, the new laws are designed to suppress our voters. Can illegal immigrants vote? Don't think so.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Aliens can't vote in California.. Haven't you read voter registration requirements in CA or are you one of the twerps who thinks you can register to vote by getting a California drivers license?
> 
> This is stupid on steroids.


This dumb post was already refuted in Post # 58, but >>> Show how they can be stopped from voting.  I challenge you to do that.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Shhh, they never read the laws or requirements.
> 
> They just need to believe the election was stolen!


OH, the_ "laws or requirements."_ huh ? Oh yes, the laws and requirements telling illegal aliens that they cannot vote.  And well, after all, we all know how scrupulously law abiding illegal aliens are, right ?  They wouldn't ever think of violating a law, right ?

As long as there is no CITIZENSHIP ID PROOF required (as there is not in any state in America), elections will continue to be flooded with illegal alien voting.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yawn, you proclaim illegals have stolen elections and then it is the dead and tomorrow us Albino Space Alien Chimps, so let be clear you are offering no real evidence and just claiming if your candidate does not win then illegals stole the election...


No evidence ? How about NINE links in post # 4 ?  Try reading the thread before posting.  Ho hum. Yawn****


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > Shhh, they never read the laws or requirements.
> ...


Then that is all we need, yes? Proof of citizenship. That is the only law you need and a voter id card can be used for that purpose.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

EMH said:


> Late election night PA ballot dumps
> 520k for Biden
> 3k for Trump
> 
> Those trying to claim this was a legal election in the face of truth like above aren't just dishonest, they are treasonous.


Of course, but at this point in time, Democrats have long passed the point of even worrying about optics. for them, anything goes as long as it goes toward increasing their power.  They no longer care what the American people think or how we vote. They are committed to alien voting and fraud.


----------



## Jets (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > No one is disputing that. However:
> ...



Integrity means protocols are followed. Suppression does NOT mean the same as integrity. It is a false equivalence.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> However, the new laws are designed to suppress our voters. Can illegal immigrants vote? Don't think so.


Oh you don't think so, huh ? And why not ?  Want to suggest one thing that exists that can stop them ?  We'll wait.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> > Late election night PA ballot dumps
> ...


If that is true, they learned it from Trump, except that they are not committed to 
alien voting. They are committed to humanitarian treatment and they did not learn that from Trump, whose moral fiber and $3 get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Then that is all we need, yes? Proof of citizenship. That is the only law you need and a voter id card can be used for that purpose.


IF it is a CITIZENSHIP voter ID card. If the card merely shows WHO somebody is, that is worthless at stopping alien voting.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > However, the new laws are designed to suppress our voters. Can illegal immigrants vote? Don't think so.
> ...


You'll wait? Well---the new laws are designed to make it more difficult for blacks to vote. That is essentially "suppression" or "stop".


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> If that is true, they learned it from Trump, except that they are not committed to
> alien voting. They are committed to humanitarian treatment and they did not learn that from Trump, whose moral fiber and $3 get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


FALSE!  They are 100% committed to alien voting, and they know it is NECESSARY for them, as the American people have abandoned them, and all their screwy policies.

And NO they are NOT committed to humanitarian treatment, that is not for AMERICANS, on whom they are willing to dump all of the HARMS of illegal alien immigration.

Harms of illegal immigration

1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).
2. Wage reduction.
3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).
4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($148 Billion/year). Remittance flows worldwide in 2017
5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.
6. Increased crime.
7. Increased traffic congestion.
8. Increased pollution.
9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.
10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.
11. Overcrowding in government offices.
12. Overcrowding in schools.
13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.
14. Cultural erosion.
15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)
16. Introduction of foreign diseases
17. Influx of terrorists.
18. Wildfires
19. Litter
20. Housing saturation.
21. Excessively high housing costs.


----------



## wamose (Apr 6, 2021)

Maybe facial recognition technology is the answer to voter eligibility. Hell, the casinos use it to keep track of people who have ripped them off in the past. Maybe we should use that to establish eligibility for everything


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> If that is true, they learned it from Trump, except that they are not committed to
> alien voting. They are committed to humanitarian treatment and they did not learn that from Trump, whose moral fiber and $3 get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


Speaking of "Starbucks", that is where the Clintons murdered Mary Mahoney and 2 of her co-workers. Not very "humanitarian".













						The Mysterious Murder Of Mary Mahoney
					

________________________________________ It’s been 15 years since the murder of former White House intern Mary Caitrin Mahoney, along with two of her co-workers at a Georgetown Starbucks. A…




					littledixiedynamite.wordpress.com


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> You'll wait? Well---the new laws are designed to make it more difficult for blacks to vote. That is essentially "suppression" or "stop".


No they're not. They don't do that at all. You are DUPED.

And we're still waiting for you to show one thing that can stop aliens from voting (anywhere in America)


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Jets said:


> Integrity means protocols are followed. Suppression does NOT mean the same as integrity. It is a false equivalence.


FALSE!  Suppression does mean integrity, when it is suppression of what is illegal and wrong >> such as illegal voting.  In that way, it is ensured that protocols are followed.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > If that is true, they learned it from Trump, except that they are not committed to
> ...


Bill and Hillary did that? Wow! Did they do jail time?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> voting is NOT an absolute right. It is a privilege


Be care with that

if its only a privilege its one that libs such as mac1958 would gladly take away from trump supporters


----------



## Jets (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > Integrity means protocols are followed. Suppression does NOT mean the same as integrity. It is a false equivalence.
> ...



You are conflating incorrect terminology. Suppression by no means is the same as integrity. The words do not mean the same and no source will demonstrate otherwise. Thus a false equivalence. 

I believe the word you are looking for is ENFORCEMENT. Again, not the same as suppression.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Bill and Hillary did that? Wow! Did they do jail time?


Of course not.  Those devils could do anything and get away with it. So you don't know about Mary Mahoney ? she was just one of dozens that the Clintons have killed. They're the worst serial killers in America,  You guys on the left are missing a lot of information.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> *More Voter Suppression Is Needed, Not Less*


And here we have the comment of the typical anti-american RWNJ.  "Bring on the voter suppression" he says.

The founding fathers must be spinning in their tombs.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> And here we have the comment of the typical anti-american RWNJ.  "Bring on the voter suppression" he says.
> 
> The founding fathers must be spinning in their tombs.


I assume you read the OP, as all posters should do before posting.  So you are opposed to voter suppression of illegal aliens voting illegally. No surprise.  This is the MO of the Democratic Party, with Biden going whole hog to foreignize America, and thereby turn the whole country blue. Ho hum. Yawn****

Yeah, the  founding fathers must be spinning in their tombs, all right watching all this.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Jets said:


> You are conflating incorrect terminology. Suppression by no means is the same as integrity. The words do not mean the same and no source will demonstrate otherwise. Thus a false equivalence.
> 
> I believe the word you are looking for is ENFORCEMENT. Again, not the same as suppression.


Whatever is morally right is integrity. Suppression of crime is an example of integrity, and that includes suppression of illegal voting.  Got it ?


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Bill and Hillary did that? Wow! Did they do jail time?
> ...


Dozens? I voted for George Bush, so how come I wasn't privy to all these murders?
You got this from Trump, yes?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> if its only a privilege its one that libs such as mac1958 would gladly take away from trump supporters


As they have already done.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 6, 2021)

wamose said:


> Usually, the side that has no problem with an investigation has a clear conscience. I only see Democrats objecting with the election fraud investigations.


Your guy lost the popular vote twice and right wingers are complaining the most about "fraud".


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > And here we have the comment of the typical anti-american RWNJ.  "Bring on the voter suppression" he says.
> ...


I did.  Your fantasy about illegals has been dismissed as... Well, a fantasy.  What you really want is what you said in your title, voter suppression, which has nothing to do with illegal immigrants.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As I wrote in a few threads the Democrats solution is obeying the law and obtaining the ID’s for the voting base in States like Georgia and then hope those people will vote in people that will change the law.
> 
> If that were to happen the right will then attempt to change the law again because it failed to benefit them...
> 
> Pass all the laws you want but sooner or later someone like me will teach the left how to outmaneuver the right...


Teach them to get a job and stop sucking the government teat, then how to get up off their lazy pelosis, stand in line and show an ID to vote libber mushbrain.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Dozens? I voted for George Bush, so how come I wasn't privy to all these murders?
> You got this from Trump, yes?


The Clinton Body Count has been around since the Clintons' Arkansas days in the 1980s.  Amazing how uninformed liberals are.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Usually, the side that has no problem with an investigation has a clear conscience. I only see Democrats objecting with the election fraud investigations.
> ...


Popular vote means nothing I thought you Dim bulbs were smart.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


Not when you right wingers can cheat and blame the democrats.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Dozens? I voted for George Bush, so how come I wasn't privy to all these murders?
> ...


Really? Why are they not in jail for life?


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > As I wrote in a few threads the Democrats solution is obeying the law and obtaining the ID’s for the voting base in States like Georgia and then hope those people will vote in people that will change the law.
> ...


Hispanics got Trump elected in Florida.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Oh spare us looneytunes.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


Spare us your right wing, loonier tunes.  If any cheating happened, it was right wingers doing it.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And even you America hating brainless sheeple know better than that now don't you?


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


Right wingers are worse.  Just being "sheeple" and practicing the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God) upon the democrats?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I did.  Your fantasy about illegals has been dismissed as... Well, a fantasy.  What you really want is what you said in your title, voter suppression, which has nothing to do with illegal immigrants.


It has EVERYTHING to do with illegal aliens, whom you and your libs look to to attain and maintain power, as you immorally and maliciously bring them into the country to VOTE Democrat.  You can deny until you turn blue in the face, but we all know what this foreignization campaign is all about.

Yes, bring on the voter suppression of illegal alien voting, and the foreignization of America, by requiring CITIZENSHIP ID PROOF for voting.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Popular vote means nothing I thought you Dim bulbs were smart.


Besides that, Trump WON the AMERICAN popular vote both times.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 6, 2021)

We don't need to suppress anybody any more than we need to allow illegitimate votes.

We just need to ensure that American citizens and only American citizens have the right to vote once and only once.

There seems to be little room for common sense once the Stalinists and reactionaries get going by placing party over country.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Spare us your right wing, loonier tunes.  If any cheating happened, it was right wingers doing it.


Been watching a lot of MSNBC, I see. Switch to Newsmax, and join the informed.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2021)

Bobob said:


> Really? Why are they not in jail for life?


Ask the families of their victims.  
The Clintons have murdered dozens of people - most of whom were scheduled to testify in court against them (ex. Ron Brown, 2 Brown associates, Vince Foster, John Ashe, Mary Mahoney, Eric Butera, Danny Casalaro, Berta Cacaeres, William Colby, Suzanne Coleman, Klaus Eberwein. Kathy Ferguson, Carlos Ghigliotti, Judi Gibbs, Michael Hastings, Jon Hillyer, Stanley Huggins, Sandy Hume, Kevin Ives, Don Henry, John Jones, JFK Jr and his wife, Florence Martin, Lt. Gen. David McCloud, James McDougal, Ron Miller, John Millis, Neil Moody, Jwn Moore, Tony Moser, Steve Mostyn., Jerry Luther Parks, Monica Peterson, ..…...and many, many more.

THE CLINTON BODY-COUNT | WHAT REALLY HAPPENED


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Spare us your right wing, loonier tunes.  If any cheating happened, it was right wingers doing it.
> ...











						Newsmax
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> foreignization campaign


Lmao at this^.


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary.


To win, yes they are. I know. I know.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Apr 7, 2021)

konradv said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> ...



We won’t never know until we make good policy that prohibits cheating.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 7, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > We really need to start coming up with solutions fast to tame this beast.
> ...



Nobody listens to you because you're an idiot.  

Or do you still think we owe China nothing because of World War II?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 7, 2021)

surada said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> ...


.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 7, 2021)

konradv said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> ...


Bullshit . Pig Stacy Abrams SAID it out loud in the Georgia Senate Elections. So you LIE.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Shoulda let the Japanese wipe 'em out.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

candycorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Why do you assume calling people idiots is helpful to your cause? That just makes you look foolish.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 8, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


We do know because we have good policy right now and voter suppression is the name of this game.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Apr 8, 2021)

Bobob said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



In my state all I have to do is give my name and address and then I can vote.

Theoretically I could vote over a hundred times if I utilized the time allowed under early voting.  Even without early voting I could vote 24 times.  All I need is a voter list and I have one.

I’m not saying I have done this but that is a different discussion. It would be very easy to vote multiple times in North Carolina as long as you are willing to take the risk of getting caught.


----------



## d0gbreath (Apr 8, 2021)

vasuderatorrent said:


> I’m not saying I have done this but that is a different discussion. It would be very easy to vote multiple times in North Carolina as long as you are willing to take the risk of getting caught.


You'd get caught. People would remember your hat. Even if you didn't wear the hat, as soon as someone came in to vote and was told that they'd already voted, times and video footage would be checked, and there you'd be, guilty.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Apr 8, 2021)

Hidden said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not saying I have done this but that is a different discussion. It would be very easy to vote multiple times in North Carolina as long as you are willing to take the risk of getting caught.
> ...



But the DMV hoodous people into registering to vote that have no interest in voting. I could just vote on their behalf but even if I did get caught it would be too late. I would have already cast a vote.

There is nothing morally wrong with making me show an id or show my voter registration card. It is a sensible requirement. Besides people that are too stupid to get an id shouldn’t be voting.


----------



## protectionist (May 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Spare us your right wing, loonier tunes.  If any cheating happened, it was right wingers doing it.


Is there a doctor in the house ? I mean really.


----------



## protectionist (May 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nobody listens to you because you're an idiot.
> 
> Or do you still think we owe China nothing because of World War II?


Of course we owe China nothing because of World War 2. We will never owe China anything. It is THEY who owe us, and especially now with their China virus attack on us, and their overall attack on our economy, both by saturating our stores with the Made in China trash, and the Billions$$ they steal from us in immigrant remittances (2nd in the world only to Mexico)

You're getting an education.  You're welcome.


----------



## protectionist (May 6, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Newsmax
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


Media Bias Fact Check is a questionable source.

Newsmax is what ever American needs to watch on TV every day.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody listens to you because you're an idiot.
> ...


Yep...you’re crazy


----------



## Toro (May 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."



Poor Trump cultist.

Hates democracy.

Wants others to pay his way.


----------



## August West (May 7, 2021)

Why would an illegal immigrant vote? Only an idiot would think that the people being smuggled into the country on the boat that capsized last week were coming here to vote.


----------



## Colin norris (May 7, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."


Here we go again.  Same old crap about stealing the election. You guys had better consult a doctor before the anger and frustration cause a coronary. 

When trump won, where was the election fraud then? How strange.  It only happens when democrats win.


----------



## protectionist (May 7, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Here we go again.  Same old crap about stealing the election. You guys had better consult a doctor before the anger and frustration cause a coronary.
> 
> When trump won, where was the election fraud then? How strange.  It only happens when democrats win.


It only happens when Democrats win, because those vile Democrat, cheating scum are the only ones who lower themselves to do it.  And they know they can't win without it.

As for stealing the election. I 've posted a very long list of the evidence, complete with many source links, so if you have a bitch about the steal talk, address the evidence directly, or


----------



## wamose (Jun 5, 2021)

When Trump won, Democrats made the mistake of not cheating enough. In 2020 they made sure they did enough cheating to win. With the rigged machines, the foreign servers, the double counted votes, the after hours counting after all the Republicans were sent home, the vote harvesting, the mail in frauds, the two state voters, the dead people, illegal aliens and pets that voted for Biden. The 2020 election made Chinese and North Korean elections look fair by comparison.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 5, 2021)

Isn't right wing fantasy wonderful.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

AFrench2 said:


> To win, yes they are. I know. I know.


Yes to win - avoiding fraud.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> We do know because we have good policy right now and voter suppression is the name of this game.


It certainly should be to stop Democrats' # 1 method to win elections > the illegal alien vote.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

vasuderatorrent said:


> In my state all I have to do is give my name and address and then I can vote.
> 
> Theoretically I could vote over a hundred times if I utilized the time allowed under early voting.  Even without early voting I could vote 24 times.  All I need is a voter list and I have one.
> 
> I’m not saying I have done this but that is a different discussion. It would be very easy to vote multiple times in North Carolina as long as you are willing to take the risk of getting caught.


It is also easy for illegal aliens to vote.  No state has a proof of citizenship requirement to vote.  17 states (mostly blue) have no ID requirement of any kind.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Nobody listens to you because you're an idiot.


Stop talking to your mirror.


candycorn said:


> Yep...you’re crazy


You're unable to process information. This is what years of leftist media does to people. Sad.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Thoth001 said:


> Why do you assume calling people idiots is helpful to your cause? That just makes you look foolish.


It also makes her look foolish when she tells the author of the OP > "nobody listens to you", while the OP has 10 positive ratings.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.


So much for democracy. 


protectionist said:


> Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating,


That's a lie. repubmicans want to close booths that are used by blacks because they vote dem. How democratic of them. 


protectionist said:


> by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.


Another lie.  You have no evidence of that. Piss off. 


protectionist said:


> They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.


You don't know what they vote and never have. Republicans started that dirty trick. 


protectionist said:


> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.


And yet you don't want any fascism. Hell no.  We can't have those unwashed hordes if democrats voting. Let's get the constitution changed.  That'll fuck em. 


protectionist said:


> Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."


Democracy was clearly demonstrated when they arseholed trump. 
What you want  is authoritarianism. Like fascism. 
Shattered??? . You mean you expected trump to win. 
Ooooooooh.   How sad.  Democracy is only good if you can manipulate it ay.  

Do you ever read what you write. You scream  patriotism  then want to exclude your fellow American from voting. You all to  the the church then want to install a dictatorship run by a failed idiot. Is that your Christian values you all scream about? 
You're all bloody mad.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> So much for democracy.


Your version of "democracy" is with millions of illegal aliens voting for Democrats.

Do you ever read what you write ? You scream patriotism then want to include illegal foreigners in the voting process.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 16, 2022)

konradv said:


> None of which happened to an appreciable degree.


Nonsense...


----------



## surada (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It is also easy for illegal aliens to vote.  No state has a proof of citizenship requirement to vote.  17 states (mostly blue) have no ID requirement of any kind.


Yes they do. Georgia requires proof of citizenship when you register to vote.


----------



## Thoth001 (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It also makes her look foolish when she tells the author of the OP > "nobody listens to you", while the OP has 10 positive ratings.


I think what it comes down to brother or sister is that we need to use our mind and consiosness to see what is really going on. I think the fact is that our votes have been rigged back to atleast JFK... We seen what happened when a real president actually stand up. WE have been taken over from the inside alll around the world.  And I think the truckers is one thing we can do about it. I am very proud of the truckers for standing up and we can all all around the word.!!


----------



## August West (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It certainly should be to stop Democrats' # 1 method to win elections > the illegal alien vote.


Why would an illegal risk jail, fines, deportation, etc. just to vote? That`s just stupid.


----------



## surada (Feb 16, 2022)

August West said:


> Why would an illegal risk jail, fines, deportation, etc. just to vote? That`s just stupid.


These clowns still think you don't have to prove your citizenship when you register  vote.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It certainly should be to stop Democrats' # 1 method to win elections > the illegal alien vote.


Its purpose is to make it voting for minorities and the poor. I favor voter registrations, and illegal immigrants don't vote now, so what is it preventing?


----------



## Bobob (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Yes to win - avoiding fraud.


What fraud?


----------



## surada (Feb 16, 2022)

E





Bobob said:


> Its purpose is to make it voting for minorities and the poor. I favor voter registrations, and illegal immigrants don't vote now, so what is it preventing?


Every state requires proof of citizenship the first time you register to vote. These people are idiots.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 16, 2022)

surada said:


> E
> Every state requires proof of citizenship the first time you register to vote. These people are idiots.


Voting is responsibility also.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

August West said:


> Why would an illegal risk jail, fines, deportation, etc. just to vote? That`s just stupid.


ZERO risk to them,  Nobody has any way of knowing they're a non-citizen.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

surada said:


> These clowns still think you don't have to prove your citizenship when you register  vote.


YOU are the clown if you think you do.   Is this more of the ridiculous BS flying around on CNN, MSNBC, the View, etc, ad nauseum ?

In 17 states, you don't even have to show ID of any kind whatsoever.

Liberals are so incredibly ignorant.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Its purpose is to make it voting for minorities and the poor. I favor voter registrations, and illegal immigrants don't vote now, so what is it preventing?


It's not preventing illegal aliens from voting.  What is needed is voter suppression that would stop them - by requiring proof of citizenship.  Currently, not required in a single one of the 50 states.

I wouldn't look for this reform to happen any time soon. The whole massive influx of foreigners at the Mexican border is being conducted for the purpose of ramping up the Democrat vote.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> What fraud?


*Arizona*
An anonymous email sent to the Justice Department criminal division and Arizona legislature alleged that in Pima County, 35,000 votes were fraudulently embedded in advance of the election on behalf of each Democratic candidate at the local and federal level. The allegation coincides with a spike or "injection" of 143,000 votes noted at 8:06 p.m. on election night.

According to the email, discussed at a hearing, Pima County Democrats held a meeting on Sept. 10, 2020 in which plans were detailed to illegally inject 35,000 votes for each Democrat at the outset in statistically adjusted embeds that could be written off as human error if audited.

There was no proper validation of 1.9 million signatures on mail in ballots.

Dominion machines were connected to the internet, according to a witness at a GOP hearing, raising serious security issues.

A hearing witness states she was instructed to allow people to vote who were not registered in the state, who were not on the voter rolls, who had out of state driver's licenses, who not had been residents long enough, who had not registered in time or who said they were registered in another state. However, pro-Trump voters from other counties were sent away, she says. She also says somebody apparently brought homeless people from outside the precinct in to vote. She also says 13,000 votes, when counted, were unobserved by Republicans.

She says just what she personally observed over five hours in one day impacted approximately 2,000 votes. She also said a poll observer for Democrats from California told her he was there "to help turn this precinct blue... this is one of our problem ones." He told her they were also focusing on Maricopa County.

A Republican Party leader says she watched votes for Trump be changed to or counted for Biden once they were place in the machine. In a lawsuit, she also says in parts of Maricopa County there were not proper safeguards verifying that mail-in ballots came from registered voters. She also says Republicans were not allowed a proper view of the counting process. (More to come from Arizona hearing soon...)

Watch: Arizona hearing

State officials blame “a data error” for conflicting and fluctuating results in one county that dropped the appearance of Biden’s lead by 6,000 votes, and then posted it back again.

*California*
Two men are charged with voter fraud after they allegedly submitted more than 8,000 fraudulent voter registration applications for homeless people between July and October 2020.

Pair Charged With Voter Fraud | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> What fraud?


*Georgia*
Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.








There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4.

Statistical analysis shows Biden pulling from behind in improbably consistent increments in Georgia and other states. “On Wednesday, Nov. 4, the New York Times reported President Trump was leading in Georgia by *103,997* votes. Then the Times’ continuous voting updates showed ballots arriving for Biden in multiples of 4,800 votes over and over again. In some vote dumps, the President actually lost votes.” This continued until Biden pulled ahead by almost exactly 1,000 votes, gaining *104,984 *votes in multiples of 4,800.








Read More

In Fulton County, all 900 military ballots went for Joe Biden. The 100% military vote rate for Biden seems improbably in conflict with the 2016 split, where Trump reportedly won the overall military vote 60% to 34%, according to attorney Lin Wood.

On election night, Georgia election officials suspended the vote count, citing a water leak in a master pipe. When Republican observers left, thousands of votes were counted, exclusively for Joe Biden. When people inquired, there was no work order for any leak. The only reported leak that night was a small leak in a toilet that “had nothing to do with a room with ballot counting,” according to a lawsuit filed by attorney Lin Wood. This was confirmed by a later investigation held by a state official.

Read Lin Wood Lawsuit

Election workers put masses of ballots in the wrong stacks and blocked Republican observers; there were suspiciously “pristine" “pre-printed” ballots; thousands of voters registered at specific, fraudulent addresses; 20,311 absentee or early votes were cast by people who were registered as having moved out of state; 96,000 votes were illegally counted for Biden; absentee ballot signatures were not properly matched. That’s according to attorney Sidney Powell’s lawsuit. The lawsuit also states that Dominion voting machines allowed for manual manipulation of vote tallies and alteration of settings to put ballots in a “question” pile where they can be deleted.

Read Sidney Powell Lawsuit

Attorney and registered Democrat Carlos Silva says he observed “widespread fraud” in several precincts, always benefitting Biden. At one precinct, a stack of absentee ballots had perfectly filled out black bubbles and, as poll workers went through the stack, he heard them call out Biden’s name “more than 500 times in a row.” At a second precinct, he observed similarly filled in black bubbles for Biden on absentee ballots and poll workers moved him away from his observation position. He observed absentee ballots for Trump counted for Biden; says the required signature verification process was not being followed; and thousands of the “perfect bubble” ballots were for Biden, with no state or local candidates selected. The claims are filed in a sworn declaration.

Read Declaration

Government data indicates "well over 100,000 illegal votes [in Georgia] were improperly counted, while tens of thousands of legal votes were not counted.” That’s according to the Thomas Moore Society's Amistad Project, which has filed litigation questioning more than 200,000 Georgia ballots.

Read More

Gov. Brian Kemp illegally authorized election officials to open outer envelopes of absentee ballots three weeks before the election, which is prohibited by state law, according to a lawsuit.

A Project Veritas video claims observers heard votes for Trump being counted for Biden.

See Video

Some voters who requested a mail-in ballot but instead decided to vote in person on Election Day were denied the chance to vote in person, according to a witness. The witness also said many such voters were denied the opportunity to cast a “provisional” mail-in ballot on Election Day. Signatures on mail-in ballot envelopes weren’t verified during the recount, says a witness. Some counties didn’t recount ballots by hand, but improperly used machines. One observer said he saw a batch of ballots that was suspiciously “pristine,” almost all for Biden, and “there was a difference in the texture of the paper.”

At a Milton, Georgia, precinct, poll workers were asked to sign a chain of custody letter a day and a half before the voting machines arrived, according to a witness. She also said the machines were not sealed or locked as required, and the serial numbers didn’t match.

One observer described many batches of ballots in which every vote was for Biden, and says he saw that the watermark on some ballots differed from the rest.

Read More

Read Declaration

More than 1,000 early/absentee votes were cast by people whose registered addresses are at post offices, UPS, and FedEx; willfully disguising the box numbers as ‘Apt,’ ‘Unit,’ etc. in violation of state election law. That’s according to Matt Braynard, former data and strategy director for President Trump’s 2016 campaign. (A sample of 15 such address entries in a Nov. 24 tweet):

Read More

The hand recount was not legitimate because pro-Trump observers were not allowed proper access, according to multiple observers. Some votes for Trump were placed into piles for Biden. Some ballots from the “No Vote” and “Jorgensen” candidate trays were moved to the “Biden” tray, according to one witness.

A recount monitor flagged a 9,626-vote error in the hand recount in DeKalb County, according to the chairman of the Georgia Republican Party in a declaration. One batch had 10,707 votes for Biden and 13 for Trump. But the true count was 1,081 for Biden and 13 for Trump. Two official counters had signed off on the miscounted batch.

Read Affidavit

Read More

A post-election audit and recount discovered memory cards with thousands of uncounted ballots, most of them for Trump, two weeks after the election: 508 in Walton County, 2,600 in Floyd County and 2,755 in Fayette County. The discovery cut Biden’s lead in the state by more than 1,400 votes.

Read More

In one county, 3,300 votes were found after the election on memory sticks that had not been loaded into the central vote tally system. There are no procedures to ensure the security of the USB drives reporting vote tallies, according to a lawsuit.

Georgia election officials allegedly intended to alter and/or wipe machines. A judge granted attorney Lin Wood's emergency request to preserve the machines as-they-are while other motions are considered (Sunday, Nov. 29).

Read Judge's Order







Security camera video presented at a hearing in Georgia purports to show while a room was emptied and counting paused, a few officials pulled groups of ballots out of four suitcases and counted them without legal observers present.

Watch the video here

Watch Georgia Senate hearing here

Multiple poll observers claim they were not allowed close enough to do proper observation or were moved out of the counting rooms entirely.

Supervisor Marcia Ridley of the Spalding County Board of Elections said a "technical glitch" in two Georgia countries that caused machines to crash for several hours on Election Day was triggered by something Dominion Voting Systems uploaded the night before. However, the Secretary of State's office contradicted that information when questioned under oath stating: "It’s not true … I’m not really sure why she said that."

Read More

An analysis of a Dominion voting machine shows 37 votes were moved from Trump to Biden in one small county, according to information presented at a state hearing. Trump attorneys claim when extrapolated statewide, it would add up to 14,000 votes, while Biden won Georgia by 10,000 votes.

On Nov. 18, Cobb County shredded white privacy envelopes for absentee ballots, which are required to be saved under Georgia law to show if each ballot arrived via mail Nov. 18; stacks of absentee ballots had never been folded though they would have to be to be properly mailed; some ballots were kept in Dominion officials' cars in violation of security procedures; when observers were dismissed from State Farm Arena, counting went on for two hours without them and during this time period Biden pulled ahead; for 2% of ballots in Fulton County there was no proper chain of custody (an amount greater than Biden's lead in the states); ballots were transported in an insecure fashion without the required security tags, 25,000 people voted who had filed permanent out-of-state change-of-addresses. All of that is according to witnesses at a Georgia State House hearing on Dec. 10.

Watch Georgia State House hearing


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> What fraud?


*Idaho*
Live online election results from Associated Press (AP) appear to show some sort of glitch, with Trump seeming to lose 6,000 votes in a span of two minutes.

*Michigan*
A forensic analysis of two Antrim County Dominion voting machines reportedly shows: data from the election was improperly deleted on Nov. 4, the software is designed to have an unacceptably high "error" rate of 68% when federal law only allows a fractional error rate. An attorney representing a voter in a lawsuit says the high error rate allows for unsupervised "adjudication" of the bulk of the votes, which opens up the possibility of fraud. Dominon denies any impropriety.

Listen to interview with attorney here

Read Sidney Powell lawsuit

Read More

Forensic analysis by a former military intelligence analyst alleges proof of foreign interference and/or access in the election. It shows Dominion’s voting machine server connected to Iran, China and Serbia. Also, the analyst says records show HongKong Shanghai Bank became collateral agent for Dominion voting systems on Sept. 25, 2019. The declaration is contained in the lawsuit filed by attorney Sidney Powell and includes screen shots and a summary of the evidence.

Read analysis

Read more

Detroit worker Jessy Jacob states in a declaration that she and others were directed to backdate about 100,000 absentee ballots, or about 10,000 per day to make them appear legal even though they were not in the Qualified Voter File and had not arrived by the deadline. She also testified that leading up to Election Day, Detroit poll workers skipped voter ID checks.

Read More

Read Jacob Declaration

Wayne County Board of Canvassing member William Hartmann, a Republican, says in a sworn declaration that Michigan's largest county certified results knowing there were massive discrepancies between the approved voter files and the ballots cast and counted in Detroit. 71% of Detroit’s 134 absentee voter counting boards were “left unbalanced” and many unexplained, he said in a statement. He also said birth dates in voter ID files were “altered.”

*Order "Slanted: How the News Media Taught Us to Love Censorship and Hate Journalism" by Sharyl Attkisson today at Harper Collins, Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Books a Million, IndieBound, Bookshop!*
In an Oakland County commissioner race, incumbent Republican Adam Kochenderfer was told he lost, but a later review determined he won. The director of elections blamed the mistake on “a computer issue” that caused Rochester Hills to incorrectly send in results for “seven precincts as both precinct votes and absentee votes” when they should only have been counted once, as absentees.

Results were reversed in Antrim County after it first appeared Biden beat Trump in a landslide by 6,000 votes there. Michigan officials later blamed “user error” for the incorrect results, and declared Trump actually won the county. The state blamed an Antrim County clerk for failing to properly “update software used to collect voting machine data.” The reason the information got a second look is because people who know the county thought the initial Biden landslide seemed unlikely. But officials say the mishap never affected totals.

Read More

An observer in Detroit told a Michigan State Senate hearing that numerous military ballots that looked like “Xerox copies” and were all marked for Democrat Joe Biden. She said election workers manually entered fake birthdates on the records of non registered voters to override the system and allow their votes.

Read More

Michigan observer flags chain of custody issues, machines improperly collected to Internet, and other problems.

Watch for Details


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> What fraud?


*Nevada*
A lawyer for the Trump campaign alleges that 40,000 people voted twice in Nevada.

Voting machines were not secure or password protected, according to a Trump campaign attorney at a Dec. 3 court hearing, and votes disappeared on machines between logging off and logging in. However, they point out they cannot get access to the machines to examine and figure out why.

Watch the court hearing

There was an inexplicable jump in voter registrations with unusual addresses and incomplete information. That's according to an affidavit filed by a data scientist who said there was a “historically strange” spike of 13,000 voters who registered with missing information, such as gender and age. There were also registrations that used casinos and RV parks as their address.

The Trump campaign claims gift cards and other incentives given away in a a get-out-the-vote effort aimed at Native Americans was illegal. The organizing group says it is not.

Read More

Read More

Republicans say they identified several thousand voters who appear to have cast ballots after they moved from Nevada.

The Voter Integrity Project says 8,443 people who voted in Nevada did not meet the legal residency requirements.

At a hearing, the Trump campaign said over 1,500 ballots were cast by dead voters, 42,248 people voted more than once, of those who are on record as not voting: 1% actually did, and 2% of those who supposedly voted by mail say they never got a ballot.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> What fraud?


*Pennsylvania*
Ballots of approximately 1,400 voters illegally listed postal facility addresses as residential. That’s according to Matt Braynard, of Trump’s 2016 election campaign. Braynard also says large percentages of registered Republicans say they voted absentee, while the state data indicates they didn’t.

A statistical analysis of New York Times data in Philadelphia claims a suspicious string of voting “ratios” benefitting Biden, as also happened in Georgia. By 11pm Election Day, Trump was leading Biden by about *285,000* votes. Then, 347,768 votes from somewhere dumped into the system in 44 batches in increments of approximately 6,000, 12,000, or 18,000 additional net votes for Biden. As a result, Biden came back from an election night deficit of 285,000 to a *46,000* vote win four days later.

Read More

Read More











1.8 million absentee ballots were mailed out for the 2020 election in Pennsylvania, but 2.5 million were counted, according to testimony at a Pennsylvania state hearing.

One incident recorded on video indicates 2,600 to 2,700 votes were not initially counted, that “ballots didn’t transfer over like they should have.” The voting machine company, Dominion, was troubleshooting, but nobody could explain.

Dominion Voting Systems’ executives canceled a planned appearance at a hearing in Pennsylvania on Nov. 20.

Read More

Read More

Registered Republicans requested 165,412 ballots that ultimately were not returned or counted. A statistical analysis determined up to nearly 54,000 ballots were improperly requested by someone other than the registered voter and sent to people who did not request them; and Republicans mailed up to nearly 45,000 ballots that did not ultimately get counted.

Read Declaration

A poll watching attorney in Pittsburgh, David Shestokas, says observers were kept from observing the ballot tabulations, saying the ballots are therefore illegal.

Read More

There were 47 missing USB cards, according to a poll worker.

Read More

A truck driver for a subcontractor with the U.S. Postal Service claims that a trailer he was driving with as many a 288,000 ballots disappeared from its parked location, at a Lancaster, Pa., USPS depot, after he dropped it off. He says he transported them from New York.

Read More

Gregory Stenstrom claims he saw a Dominion Voting Systems vendor inserting flash drives into voting aggregation machines in Delaware County, and co-mingling flash drives from aggregation machines, possibly hurting the ability of auditors to properly certify results, according to a Pennsylvania legislature hearing.

*Texas*
A social worker at the Mexia State Supported Living Centers in Texas is charged with illegally submitting 67 voter registration applications for people with intellectual and developmental disabilities without signatures or meaningful consent, including some who are not eligible because they are totally mentally incapacitated.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> What fraud?


*Wisconsin*
Affidavits and statistical analyses allege more than 318,000 illegal ballots were counted, 15,000 mail-in ballots were lost, 18,000 were “fraudulently recorded” in the name of voters who never asked for mail-in ballots, 7,000 ineligible voters who had moved out of state voted illegally, Biden over performed in places using Dominion voting machines, and elections officials directed workers to "cure" or fix ballots with no witness address, or with voter certification missing on absentee ballot certificates and envelopes even though the law states such ballots are not to be counted, according to a lawsuit filed by Sidney Powell.

Read Sidney Powell lawsuit

A USPS subcontractor claims he was told the postal service planned. to improperly backdate tens of thousands of ballots after the Nov. 3 election.

Read More

Elections officials twice found batches of missing ballots in voting machines.

Read More

A disability service coordinator who works with adults in assisted living facilities and group homes in and around Milwaukee, says every one of her more than 20 clients told her that they were either pressured to vote for Biden or had a vote cast for Biden before they ever had a chance to see their ballot.

Read More

There were illegally altered and illegally issued absentee ballots; and government officials gave illegal advice to voters. That’s according to a Trump campaign filing.

The Trump campaign questions an estimated 238,420 ballots from two counties, Dane and Milwaukee, where election clerks filled in missing information on the certification envelope; where voters declared themselves “indefinitely confined”; and roughly 69,000 absentee ballots cast in person before Election Day. Biden won Wisconsin by about 20,000 votes.

There was a suspicious spike in voters registering as “indefinitely confined,” which allows them to be exempt from presenting a photo ID to vote. Year to year, the number of voters calling themselves "indefinitely confined” increased 238% from 72,000 to 243,900. UPDATE: Wisconsin's Supreme Court ruled in favor of Republicans in a lawsuit stating that coronavirus and stay-at-home orders were not legitimate reasons for voters to vote without ID as "indefinitely confined."

Read More

Nearly 400 absentee ballots that were not initially counted were later found. Officials blame "human error.”

Read More

A trickle of votes that had Trump in the lead all night suddenly shifted when 170,000 votes, 5% of the total state count, came in one giant dump 17 times larger than average. Before the dump, Trump was ahead by 108,000 votes. He fell behind by 9,000 votes an instant later.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

surada said:


> E
> Every state requires proof of citizenship the first time you register to vote. These people are idiots.


*FALSE!* Exactly the OPPOSITE of that is true.  NO STATE requires proof of citizenship, ever.   You have been DUPED.


----------



## surada (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> *FALSE!* Exactly the OPPOSITE of that is true.  NO STATE requires proof of citizenship, ever.   You have been DUPED.


Every one.. you need a birth certificate or naturalization papers. Look it up. Choose any state at random.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."


Of course. You're a cheater.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."


No evidence there are ineligible voters voting or of recruitment. You are here to spread lies. You're a pos.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

surada said:


> Every one.. you need a birth certificate or naturalization papers. Look it up. Choose any state at random.


He's mentally ill because the Right lost, so now they want to suppress legal voters.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

JLW said:


> Lol.. You right-wing loons do not know what you want. Now, you want a national identification card. You were opposed to it for years, but now you want it. You also want ”papers” for citizens like they have in authoritarian countries. When the police  pull you over for some minor offense, if you do not have your ”papers” you are taken to the gulag. If you care for democracy, do not vote for these right wing goons.


They want to take away freedoms not give them. For references, talk to that pos governor of Florida.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> So that is your prescription for American politics ? Outmaneuvering ?
> 
> Didn't occur to you that the free and fair elections held by AMERICAN CITIZEN voting, is what is correct ?


Suppression is not free and fair. Explain in detail what is fair about closing down 1688 polling places in minority areas? Explain in detail what is fair about reducing mail-in, early voting, closing polls early, eliminating Sunday voting, letting election officials decide who won, regardless of the vote tally, not being able to have water in long lines, making it difficult for out of precinct voting, limiting absentee, and the list goes on and on. I'll be waiting for your answers?


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

Thoth001 said:


> I think what it comes down to brother or sister is that we need to use our mind and consiosness to see what is really going on. I think the fact is that our votes have been rigged back to atleast JFK... We seen what happened when a real president actually stand up. WE have been taken over from the inside alll around the world.  And I think the truckers is one thing we can do about it. I am very proud of the truckers for standing up and we can all all around the word.!!


So, you want to find out "what is going on," but you know the "votes are rigged. "


----------



## Bobob (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> *Wisconsin*
> Affidavits and statistical analyses allege more than 318,000 illegal ballots were counted, 15,000 mail-in ballots were lost, 18,000 were “fraudulently recorded” in the name of voters who never asked for mail-in ballots, 7,000 ineligible voters who had moved out of state voted illegally, Biden over performed in places using Dominion voting machines, and elections officials directed workers to "cure" or fix ballots with no witness address, or with voter certification missing on absentee ballot certificates and envelopes even though the law states such ballots are not to be counted, according to a lawsuit filed by Sidney Powell.
> 
> Read Sidney Powell lawsuit
> ...


Utter nonsense. The postal service is headed by a Trump donor, who attempted to thwart voters.
All accusations were tossed by 60 judges and eliminated expensive recounts, so cut it out already. Trump lost, and is using the "big steal,"which is a figment of trump's imagination, as an excuse to suppress the vote. This is the invention of a sore loser with a very fragile ego.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Utter nonsense. The postal service is headed by a Trump donor, who attempted to thwart voters.
> All accusations were tossed by 60 judges and eliminated expensive recounts, so cut it out already. Trump lost, and is using the "big steal,"which is a figment of trump's imagination, as an excuse to suppress the vote. This is the invention of a sore loser with a very fragile ego.


Thy were NOT "tossed" because they never handled them to begin with.

As for the postal service > *Jesse Morgan*, a truck driver for a subcontractor with the United States Postal Service, claimed that a trailer he was driving, one full of potentially upwards of 288,000 ballots, disappeared from its parked location at a Lancaster, Pa. USPS depot after Morgan dropped it off there. Morgan had transported those ballots from Bethpage, N.Y.

Another whistleblower, *Nathan Pease *of Madison, Wisc. — himself also a subcontractor for USPS — alleged that he was told the postal service was planning to backdate tens of thousands of ballots in the days after the Nov. 3 election in order to circumvent the ballot submission deadline.

A third witness,* Gregory Stenstrom* — who testified at a Pennsylvania legislature hearing in Gettysburg last week — claimed to have witnessed a Dominion Voting Systems vendor inserting jump drives into voting aggregation machines in Delaware County, Pa. Election officials also reportedly commingled various jump drives from aggregation machines, potentially frustrating the ability of auditors to properly certify the election results.

So who do we believe ?  These whistleblowers risking their jobs to testify the truth, OR YOU ?  I'll go with the postal workers (whistleblowers)









						Whistleblowers allege ballots illegally crossed state lines, ballot backdating, digital manipulation
					

Testimony provides "powerful eyewitness accounts of potential ballot fraud on a massive scale," said Amistad Project Director Phill Kline.




					justthenews.com


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> So, you want to find out "what is going on," but you know the "votes are rigged. "


He knows it, I know it, and YOU KNOW IT.

Unless you're America's biggest DUPE.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> Suppression is not free and fair. Explain in detail what is fair about closing down 1688 polling places in minority areas? Explain in detail what is fair about reducing mail-in, early voting, closing polls early, eliminating Sunday voting, letting election officials decide who won, regardless of the vote tally, not being able to have water in long lines, making it difficult for out of precinct voting, limiting absentee, and the list goes on and on. I'll be waiting for your answers?


Suppression is not only fair, it is UNfair to not have suppression.  Biden is trying to win the 2024 election by importing millions of illegal aliens into the country, and having them all vote for him (which is exactly what they will do-to avoid deportation).

Suppression of these millions of illegal votes is critical to preserve this country's democracy and standard of free & fair elections.

The so-called voter suppression of Americans that you speak of, is an old wives tale.  A concoction fantasy that belongs in Star Trek.  2020 broke records for the numbers of people who voted.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> They want to take away freedoms not give them. For references, talk to that pos governor of Florida.


It is not taking freedom away from Americans to have them present proof of citizenship for voting.  Almost every country in the world requires this.  America should be ashamed of itself that it does not.  

Allowing illegal aliens to vote, is what is taking freedom away from Americans.  For every vote cast by an alien, that is a vote TAKEN AWAY from an American.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Thy were NOT "tossed" because they never handled them to begin with.
> 
> As for the postal service > *Jesse Morgan*, a truck driver for a subcontractor with the United States Postal Service, claimed that a trailer he was driving, one full of potentially upwards of 288,000 ballots, disappeared from its parked location at a Lancaster, Pa. USPS depot after Morgan dropped it off there. Morgan had transported those ballots from Bethpage, N.Y.
> 
> ...


"Potentially, alleged, all buzz words that mean nothing. You fill up pages, thinking you are making a case, and it's all laughable nonsense. You are seriously mentally disturbed, if you truly believe these words equate to evidence. You are throwing spaghetti up against the wall, hoping something sticks. It never will.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It is not taking freedom away from Americans to have them present proof of citizenship for voting.  Almost every country in the world requires this.  America should be ashamed of itself that it does not.
> 
> Allowing illegal aliens to vote, is what is taking freedom away from Americans.  For every vote cast by an alien, that is a vote TAKEN AWAY from an American.


Wait a minute, I thought it was about voter ID? Oh, that's right, now it's all about voter suppression. I forgot.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Suppression is not only fair, it is UNfair to not have suppression.  Biden is trying to win the 2024 election by importing millions of illegal aliens into the country, and having them all vote for him (which is exactly what they will do-to avoid deportation).
> 
> Suppression of these millions of illegal votes is critical to preserve this country's democracy and standard of free & fair elections.
> 
> The so-called voter suppression of Americans that you speak of, is an old wives tale.  A concoction fantasy that belongs in Star Trek.  2020 broke records for the numbers of people who voted.


Too bad you have no proof Biden is recruiting all these illegal aliens to vote. Which makes you just a liar.

The suppression I'm talking about is officially documented. So, you are lying again.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> He knows it, I know it, and YOU KNOW IT.
> 
> Unless you're America's biggest DUPE.


He contradicted himself, so no, he doesn't.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Potentially, alleged, all buzz words that mean nothing. You fill up pages, thinking you are making a case, and it's all laughable nonsense. You are seriously mentally disturbed, if you truly believe these words equate to evidence. You are throwing spaghetti up against the wall, hoping something sticks. It never will.


These whistleblowers' testimony is not nonsense. YOU are nonsense.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> Wait a minute, I thought it was about voter ID? Oh, that's right, now it's all about voter suppression. I forgot.


It's about both, dummy.  The suppression of illegal voting, comes from requiring proof of citizenship ID.  Get it ?  Pheeew! (high-pitched whistle' eyes rolling around in head)


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> These whistleblowers' testimony is not nonsense. YOU are nonsense.


Tell you what hot shot, take "allege and potentially" to court, then get back to me.    🤪     😂    What a fucking retard.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> Too bad you have no proof Biden is recruiting all these illegal aliens to vote. Which makes you just a liar.
> 
> The suppression I'm talking about is officially documented. So, you are lying again.


What liberals call officially documented, is other liberals blabbering ridiculous lies on liberal media.

Who in the world doesn't know that Biden is recruiting all these illegal aliens to vote.  It's like asking for proof that fish can swim.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It's about both, dummy.  The suppression of illegal voting, comes from requiring proof of citizenship ID.  Get it ?  Pheeew! (high-pitched whistle' eyes rolling around in head)


You are the dog chasing his own tail when it comes to illegal voting.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> Tell you what hot shot, take "allege and potentially" to court, then get back to me.    🤪     😂    What a fucking retard.


The word alleged is used as a verb, meaning SAID.

The word potentially only refers to the number of ballots . Oh, so it wasn't actually 288,000 missing ballots ? (and a postal truck)  Maybe only 250,000 ? 

Doesn't make a bit of difference. Nice try, except it was stupid.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 16, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are the dog chasing his own tail when it comes to illegal voting.


That's what you are trying to portray ( and doing  terrible job of it)


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> What liberals call officially documented, is other liberals blabbering ridiculous lies on liberal media.
> 
> Who in the world doesn't know that Biden is recruiting all these illegal aliens to vote.  It's like asking for proof that fish can swim.
> 
> ...


Saying and doing are two different things. Get a fucking clue.


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The word alleged is used as a verb, meaning SAID.
> 
> The word potentially only refers to the number of ballots . Oh, so it wasn't actually 288,000 missing ballots ? (and a postal truck)  Maybe only 250,000 ?
> 
> Doesn't make a bit of difference. Nice try, except it was stupid.


And the judge ruled?


----------



## BWK (Feb 16, 2022)

protectionist said:


> That's what you are trying to portray ( and doing  terrible job of it)
> 
> View attachment 602449


No, not me, just 60 Republican judges. They left you looking like the dunce;


----------



## August West (Feb 17, 2022)

protectionist said:


> ZERO risk to them,  Nobody has any way of knowing they're a non-citizen.


That doesn`t answer the question of WHY an illegal would vote.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 17, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Thy were NOT "tossed" because they never handled them to begin with.
> 
> As for the postal service > *Jesse Morgan*, a truck driver for a subcontractor with the United States Postal Service, claimed that a trailer he was driving, one full of potentially upwards of 288,000 ballots, disappeared from its parked location at a Lancaster, Pa. USPS depot after Morgan dropped it off there. Morgan had transported those ballots from Bethpage, N.Y.
> 
> ...


They were tossed because they were so ridiculous that they did not merit attention. The fraud id all trump, who knows that he lost and who is manipulating his very naive supporters. That is why he "loves" you.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> Saying and doing are two different things. Get a fucking clue.


"Saying and doing" ?    What in the world is this liberal loon yammering about now ?  Actually, I don't have a clue about what the hell you're babbling about, but that's Ok. I've got the feeling that if I did know, I 'd be qualified to enter the same mental hospital that you are, so I'm better off not knowing.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> And the judge ruled?


They didn't make any rulings, Mr Information-Deprived.  You are lost.  But that's what happens when you watch leftist media, and bypass conservative ones. Watch Newsmax.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> No, not me, just 60 Republican judges. They left you looking like the dunce;


YOU are the dunce for not knowing that they never reviewed/saw the cases/evidence.

And for being DUPED into believing they were Republican judges. They were almost entirely Democrat.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

August West said:


> That doesn`t answer the question of WHY an illegal would vote.


Think hard now.  You're an illegal alien. If Trump is elected, you stand a strong chance of being deported.  If Biden if elected, you have zero chance of being deported + you get lots of welfare goddies$$$, bribing you for your vote. That was tough, huh ?


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> You're an illegal alien.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

Bobob said:


> They were tossed because they were so ridiculous that they did not merit attention. The fraud id all trump, who knows that he lost and who is manipulating his very naive supporters. That is why he "loves" you.


FALSE!  Since they were tossed without being reviewed, the judges had no value judgement (as you are ludicrously doing)

YOU are who is being manipulated by your lying media.  Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn ? half-price


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> View attachment 602976


It wasnt stolen. And yes, there are millions of illegal aliens in America, and millions more that Biden (Public Enemy # 1) is illegally bringing in.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It wasnt stolen.


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.


NO, it is YOU who has no idea what I'm talking about. Let me ask you this > Have you watched Newsmax over the past 6 months ?


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> NO, it is YOU who has no idea what I'm talking about. Let me ask you this > Have you watched Newsmax over the past 6 months ?






This map begins by showing Native Americans' land in 1794, demarcated by tribe and marked in green. In 1795, the US and Spain signed the Treaty of San Lorenzo, carving up much of the continent between them. What followed was a century of catastrophes for Native Americans as their land was taken piece by piece. By the time the US passed the Dawes Act in 1887, effectively abolishing tribal self-governance and forcing assimilation, there was very little left.

European settlers who arrived in North America found it filled with diverse, long-established societies. They may well have become sovereign nation-states had the settlers, and later the United States, not sought to purge them from their lands, deny them self-rule, and, once they had been reduced to a tiny minority, forcibly assimilate them and their land. These acts are the foundation upon which the United States as we know it today was built.








						16 maps that Americans don't like to talk about
					

The US has a lot to be proud of — but, like any country, it also has its flaws.




					www.vox.com


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> View attachment 603003
> 
> This map begins by showing Native Americans' land in 1794, demarcated by tribe and marked in green. In 1795, the US and Spain signed the Treaty of San Lorenzo, carving up much of the continent between them. What followed was a century of catastrophes for Native Americans as their land was taken piece by piece. By the time the US passed the Dawes Act in 1887, effectively abolishing tribal self-governance and forcing assimilation, there was very little left.
> 
> ...


Aren't the tribes still sovereign nation states ?  And do they not still have self-rule on their reservations ? (which are not part of the USA)

And the populations of them have dwindled primarily because of diseases (ex Smallpox) and intermarriage with whites and Hispanics.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Since they were tossed without being reviewed, the judges had no value judgement (as you are ludicrously doing)
> 
> YOU are who is being manipulated by your lying media.  Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn ? half-price


FALSE! There was nothing to review--60 times! Recounts numerous times--all not in your favor and at taxpayer expense. Grow up!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2022)

Bobob said:


> FALSE! There was nothing to review--60 times! Recounts numerous times--all not in your favor and at taxpayer expense. Grow up!


The reason was you say there was nothing to review, is because you have not been INFORMED of what there is to review, and therefore you are IGNORANT of what there is to review.  The evidences from hundreds of whistleblowers has been reviewed many times over by state legisalture committees who agreed that there was fraud.

I've posted mountains of fraud evidence in this forum, and I've posted it over and over again.  You are OBLIVIOUS.

The recounts were jokes. They were simply repeats of fraudulent counts done under fraudulent conditions.   Read my list of the evidences.  Get INFORMED before you post.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The reason was you say there was nothing to review, is because you have not been INFORMED of what there is to review, and therefore you are IGNORANT of what there is to review.  The evidences from hundreds of whistleblowers has been reviewed many times over by state legisalture committees who agreed that there was fraud.
> 
> I've posted mountains of fraud evidence in this forum, and I've posted it over and over again.  You are OBLIVIOUS.
> 
> The recounts were jokes. They were simply repeats of fraudulent counts done under fraudulent conditions.   Read my list of the evidences.  Get INFORMED before you post.


You mean the trump supporting legislature committees and what they find is pure horseshit. You have posted nothing of substance.
I am informed, lamb chop. I did my homework on trump very early in the 2016 campaign, and what I found was contemptuous. Maybe you should become more informed before you support a con.
"Big steal" my ass. The only big steal was by trump in his effort to steal the election.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> YOU are the dunce for not knowing that they never reviewed/saw the cases/evidence.
> 
> And for being DUPED into believing they were Republican judges. They were almost entirely Democrat.


You can't see what isn't there you idiot.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

Bobob said:


> You mean the trump supporting legislature committees and what they find is pure horseshit. You have posted nothing of substance.
> I am informed, lamb chop. I did my homework on trump very early in the 2016 campaign, and what I found was contemptuous. Maybe you should become more informed before you support a con.
> "Big steal" my ass. The only big steal was by trump in his effort to steal the election.


You could go through everyone of his posts and the pattern is the same. He says nothing. He really is nuts.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Aren't the tribes still sovereign nation states ?  And do they not still have self-rule on their reservations ? (which are not part of the USA)
> 
> And the populations of them have dwindled primarily because of diseases (ex Smallpox) and intermarriage with whites and Hispanics.


They are dwindling because they have no water;


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> I have been calling for CITIZENSHIP ID proof for voting for YEARS.  Nobody has been listening.


It is a federal election law to prove citizenship to vote when registering.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It wasnt stolen. And yes, there are millions of illegal aliens in America, and millions more that Biden (Public Enemy # 1) is illegally bringing in.


And you're a liar.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It wasnt stolen. And yes, there are millions of illegal aliens in America, and millions more that Biden (Public Enemy # 1) is illegally bringing in.


No proof= you are a liar.


----------



## surada (Feb 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> And you're a liar.


Protectionist ignores voter registration laws in every state.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The reason was you say there was nothing to review, is because you have not been INFORMED of what there is to review, and therefore you are IGNORANT of what there is to review.  The evidences from hundreds of whistleblowers has been reviewed many times over by state legisalture committees who agreed that there was fraud.
> 
> I've posted mountains of fraud evidence in this forum, and I've posted it over and over again.  You are OBLIVIOUS.
> 
> The recounts were jokes. They were simply repeats of fraudulent counts done under fraudulent conditions.   Read my list of the evidences.  Get INFORMED before you post.


Did the whistleblowers provide documented evidence? No! Its worth shit.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Protectionist ignores voter registration laws in every state.


He also contradicts himself. He wants everyone to show citizenship and ID. Okay, then why would he need 440 other, mostly non -related voter suppression bills? Makes no sense. They call them voter integrity bills. HUH? What good are all the ID requirements, when Republican election officials can decide who the winner is, regardless of the legal vote count? It's absolutely insane.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Aren't the tribes still sovereign nation states ?  And do they not still have self-rule on their reservations ? (which are not part of the USA)
> 
> And the populations of them have dwindled primarily because of diseases (ex Smallpox) and intermarriage with whites and Hispanics.


This is why actual History needs to be taught, but I can see why it isn’t.


----------



## surada (Feb 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> He also contradicts himself. He wants everyone to show citizenship and ID. Okay, then why would he need 440 other, mostly non -related voter suppression bills? Makes no sense. They call them voter integrity bills. HUH? What good are all the ID requirements, when Republican election officials can decide who the winner is, regardless of the legal vote count? It's absolutely insane.


Well, that's a Trump thing. He couldn't pass 7th grade civics. He's unique in claiming  VP pence can overturn an election.


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 18, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The laws being proposed by Republicans are necessary. There only problem is they are too weak, and don't go far enough to suppress votes.  Biden and the Democrat scammers know they can't compete in a fair, legal election, so they have embarked on a campaign to supercharge their age-old method of election cheating, by recruiting ineligible to vote people (illegal aliens), and stuffing ballot boxes with their illegal votes.  They are also busing illegals all over the country, so various states can get more Democrat votes.
> 
> These votes need to be suppressed, by requiring citizenship ID to vote, and strong safeguards to guard against falsification.  Thus, voter suppression is the # 1 thing that is necessary to restore American democracy, which has been shattered in the fraudulent 2020 "election."


I lived in a red state and the voting was... well, the word Normal comes to mind.

You register
you show up to vote
you show your ID (which, contrary to the opinion of the retards... i mean the libtards.. is quite doable in this country... strange but true)
you get a ballot
you go to a privacy booth and fill out the ballot
you hand the finished ballot to a precinct worker who places it in a machine to be counted, while you watch (in case u are skeptical... which I never really was until 2020 and i --un-freaking-fortunately-- lived in a blue state.. )
you get your little *I** Vot**ed* sticker and go out the door. Happy Trails!

Why is that so hard?

Why is that voter suppression?

But the dims lie to us all the time and they know there are plenty of people out there who will be gullible and believe their evil lies... and hopefully others will listen to the useful idiots and also become same...

if not:

just import illegals who will vote Dim  out of gratitude


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> Did the whistleblowers provide documented evidence? No! Its worth shit.


Of course they did, Mr Information-Deprived Victim of liberal OMOSSION media.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> He also contradicts himself. He wants everyone to show citizenship and ID. Okay, then why would he need 440 other, mostly non -related voter suppression bills? Makes no sense. They call them voter integrity bills. HUH? What good are all the ID requirements, when Republican election officials can decide who the winner is, regardless of the legal vote count? It's absolutely insane.


Because Republican election officials are NOT deciding who the winner is, regardless of the legal vote count - that is what Democrats do.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> This is why actual History needs to be taught, but I can see why it isn’t.


I took a course in college, entitled Anthropology of North America, which was all about North American Indian tribes,  It's there for whomever wants it.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Well, that's a Trump thing. He couldn't pass 7th grade civics. He's unique in claiming  VP pence can overturn an election.


Not unique at all.  Pence would not have overturned an election, because there WAS NO ELECTION to be overturned.  There was only a fraud fiasco, which if Pence had overturned THAT, THEN there would have been a (legitimate) election.

Back to the 7th grade for you.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> It is a federal election law to prove citizenship to vote when registering.


FALSE!  It is only law that one must be a citizen, There is no law that requires *proof* of it to be presented.


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

r





protectionist said:


> Not unique at all.  Pence would not have overturned an election, because there WAS NO ELECTION to be overturned.  There was only a fraud fiasco, which if Pence had overturned THAT, THEN there would have been a (legitimate) election.
> 
> Back to the 7th grade for you.


Proof of fraud is required.


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  It is only law that one must be a citizen, There is no law that requires *proof* of it to be presented.


Voter registration in every state requires proof of citizenship...
 Either a birth certificate or naturalization papers.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> You could go through everyone of his posts and the pattern is the same. He says nothing. He really is nuts.


Oh Gosh, how will protectionist ever recover from this so illustrious, enlightening, fact-filled, informative, substance laden post ?    < BWK


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Proof of fraud is required.



Yup. That's why it was* posted *in Posts # 151....152.....153.....154.....155......156.

READ BABY!  READ!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Voter registration in every state requires proof of citizenship...
> Either a birth certificate or naturalization papers.


Absolutely 100% FALSE!
Not a single one of the 50 states requires proof of citizenship..  Liberals say the darndest things.  Maybe they hear these goofy things on CNN, MSNBC, PBS et al BS channels.


----------



## BWK (Feb 19, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Because Republican election officials are NOT deciding who the winner is, regardless of the legal vote count - that is what Democrats do.


That's not what some of their bills say. Have you even read any of their bills? They're straight out of cheating 101.


----------



## BWK (Feb 19, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Oh Gosh, how will protectionist ever recover from this so illustrious, enlightening, fact-filled, informative, substance laden post ?    < BWK


You won't. Like I said, you're nuts.


----------



## BWK (Feb 19, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Yup. That's why it was* posted *in Posts # 151....152.....153.....154.....155......156.
> 
> READ BABY!  READ!


*  A Project Veritas video claims observers 'heard' votes for Trump being counted for Biden.  *This is one of your posts where you claim voter fraud. *"Heard?" *Another one says *"allege."* And this your idea of voter fraud? This would be laughable beyond my imagination, but it's just too sad. You have no critical thinking skills, to go with your non-existent comprehension skills, to go with a non-existent argument. You are the Emperor with no clothes here. Do you actually think a court of law is going to take you seriously, with what you presented? Serious question? With this level of desperation, we all need for you to answer this question, and show us precisely how the wording of these claims of yours, "INTELLIGENTLY" equates to voter fraud. By reading what you've posted, I know I cannot. So, you need to show us how *"heard"* and *"allege*" prove fraud?


----------



## BWK (Feb 19, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Because Republican election officials are NOT deciding who the winner is, regardless of the legal vote count - that is what Democrats do.


Yea, yesterday they weren't, but tomorrow looks different; *Additionally, state legislators introduced three bills in 2021 that would have directly empowered partisan officials to reject or overturn election results. *So, show me the election integrity there hot shot?


----------



## BWK (Feb 19, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Of course they did, Mr Information-Deprived Victim of liberal OMOSSION media.


Where is it?


----------



## BWK (Feb 19, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Because Republican election officials are NOT deciding who the winner is, regardless of the legal vote count - that is what Democrats do.


You can't prove that. You're a liar.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 19, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> I lived in a red state and the voting was... well, the word Normal comes to mind.
> 
> You register
> you show up to vote
> ...


Illegal immigrants do not vote, and the process by which you cast your vote is marvelous, just marvelous. And so is the process that others use to vote with same result, since the name of the game is to make it easy for all to vote. That is what you want, yes? The voting system, as it is, has worked perfectly. Why make things difficult, unless you want to make it difficult for others to vote?
It worked in 2016, yes? All of a sudden, it's no good? Tump lost and that is why the tumphumpers say it is no good.


----------



## BWK (Feb 19, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Illegal immigrants do not vote, and the process by which you cast your vote is marvelous, just marvelous. And so is the process that others use to vote with same result, since the name of the game is to make it easy for all to vote. That is what you want, yes? The voting system, as it is, has worked perfectly. Why make things difficult, unless you want to make it difficult for others to vote?
> It worked in 2016, yes? All of a sudden, it's no good? Tump lost and that is why the tumphumpers say it is no good.


They're obvious cheaters with zero integrity and honesty.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> Where is it?


Post 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 166,

READ BABY!  READ!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> That's not what some of their bills say. Have you even read any of their bills? They're straight out of cheating 101.


That's what Democrats are doing.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> *  A Project Veritas video claims observers 'heard' votes for Trump being counted for Biden.  *This is one of your posts where you claim voter fraud. *"Heard?" *Another one says *"allege."* And this your idea of voter fraud? This would be laughable beyond my imagination, but it's just too sad. You have no critical thinking skills, to go with your non-existent comprehension skills, to go with a non-existent argument. You are the Emperor with no clothes here. Do you actually think a court of law is going to take you seriously, with what you presented? Serious question? With this level of desperation, we all need for you to answer this question, and show us precisely how the wording of these claims of yours, "INTELLIGENTLY" equates to voter fraud. By reading what you've posted, I know I cannot. So, you need to show us how *"heard"* and *"allege*" prove fraud?







By blabbering about a few words here and there, you DEFLECT from the massive  amount of postings about the 2020 election fraud, that you haven't even read 99 or 100% of it........... Watch out! There may be a QUIZ.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> Yea, yesterday they weren't, but tomorrow looks different; *Additionally, state legislators introduced three bills in 2021 that would have directly empowered partisan officials to reject or overturn election results. *So, show me the election integrity there hot shot?


Obviously, you would have present links to those bills here, so I could see them, and make my own judgement. You dont think I'm going to take your word (for Anything) do you ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

BWK said:


> You can't prove that. You're a liar.


I proved it 1,000 times over, Mr Idiot - in Posts # 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 166.  And you haven't read them, so you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.  Wanna take a QUIZ ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Illegal immigrants do not vote, and the process by which you cast your vote is marvelous, just marvelous. And so is the process that others use to vote with same result, since the name of the game is to make it easy for all to vote. That is what you want, yes? The voting system, as it is, has worked perfectly. Why make things difficult, unless you want to make it difficult for others to vote?
> It worked in 2016, yes? All of a sudden, it's no good? Tump lost and that is why the tumphumpers say it is no good.


Decades of Illegal alien voting is what turned California from a red state to a blue one. Same with New Mexico, Nevada, Colorado.  

So you don't want to make it difficult for illegal aliens to vote.   Of course not.  If they didn't vote, Democrats would never be able to win another election. You think we don't know what's going on ?


----------



## Bobob (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Decades of Illegal alien voting is what turned California from a red state to a blue one. Same with New Mexico, Nevada, Colorado.
> 
> So you don't want to make it difficult for illegal aliens to vote.   Of course not.  If they didn't vote, Democrats would never be able to win another election. You think we don't know what's going on ?


Make it illegal for "illegal aliens" to vote, but do not punish other voters.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> They're obvious cheaters with zero integrity and honesty.






Democrats. Oh no doubt about it.

And we all notice that one of their prime tactics is to engage in >> _"best defense is a good offense."  _So they go around accusing conservatives of exactly what it is that THEY are doing. Prime example - the Russian collusion hoax. 

And now we have them accusing Republicans of election cheating. OMG, how much more hypocrisy-ludicrous can they get ?  After all their fraud in the 2020 election, (on top of DECADES of facilitating illegal immigration, amnesty votes, sanctuary cities, and chocking up election victories from illegal alien votes.).  Sickening.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Make it illegal for "illegal aliens" to vote, but do not punish other voters.


That is *understood,* and need not even be stated.

BUT, Democrats DON'T WANT to make it illegal or difficult for illegal aliens to vote. They want to legalize voting for illegal aliens (as they have done in San Francisco, and are now doing in New York).

And they don't want to stop illegal aliens from voting, as they show by opposing all forms of voter ID (especially proof of citizenship).  The whole reason for the massive invasion of illegals being conducted by the Biden administration, is for them to be here VOTING (for Democrats of course) - which the dishonest rats then lie about that.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> That is *understood,* and need not even be stated.


Then stop whining, because illegals do not vote.

Who Can and Can't Vote in U.S. Elections | USAGov​https://www.usa.gov › who-can-vote
Jan 13, 2022 — To _vote_ in _U.S. elections_, you must be a _U.S._ citizen, turn 18 on or before _Election_ Day, and meet your state's residency and registration ...


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Then stop whining, because illegals do not vote.
> Who Can and Can't Vote in U.S. Elections | USAGov​https://www.usa.gov › who-can-vote
> Jan 13, 2022 — To _vote_ in _U.S. elections_, you must be a _U.S._ citizen, turn 18 on or before _Election_ Day, and meet your state's residency and registration ...


OMG.  Is that the ABSURD talk being fed to you on liberal TV ?  You might as well be saying birds don't fly, and fish don't swim.

EARTH TO BOBOB:  The have been voting by the MILLIONS for over 60 years now, and NOW more than ever.

Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote

Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Report_Alien-Invasion-in-Virginia.pdf

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Safe-Spaces_Final.pdf

Finally Proof of Illegal Alien Voting

Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform

Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Philadelphia-Litigation-Report.pdf

Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Who Can and Can't Vote in U.S. Elections | USAGov
> https://www.usa.gov › who-can-vote
> Jan 13, 2022 — To _vote_ in _U.S. elections_, you must be a _U.S._ citizen, turn 18 on or before _Election_ Day, and meet your state's residency and registration ...


Oh well, we all know that illegal aliens are SO FULLY LAW-ABIDING that they would never think of doing anything illegal. You haven't much experience with this issue, it is obvious.

Illegal aliens CAN VOTE just walking into a voting hall and voting just like anybody else. You think they are worried, for 1 second, about what the law says ? 
Pheeeew!  (high-pitched whistle)

Dude, I have spoken to illegal aliens many times (in Spanish of course).  They brag about all the illegal things they do. Besides voting, they put stolen license plates on their cars. They drive without a license.  They have sex with underage kids (normal in Mexico).  They shoplift, etc etc. Their whole lifestyle is doing things illegally, while paying little attention to US laws.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> OMG.  Is that the ABSURD talk being fed to you on liberal TV ?  You might as well be saying birds don't fly, and fish don't swim.
> 
> EARTH TO BOBOB:  The have been voting by the MILLIONS for over 60 years now, and NOW more than ever.
> 
> ...


Not "liberal" TV, and accurate.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Not "liberal" TV, and accurate.


You want accuracy ?  Read Post # 241.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> You want accuracy ?  Read Post # 241.


I just gave you accuracy. Pay attention.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Oh well, we all know that illegal aliens are SO FULLY LAW-ABIDING that they would never think of doing anything illegal. You haven't much experience with this issue, it is obvious.
> 
> Illegal aliens CAN VOTE just walking into a voting hall and voting just like anybody else. You think they are worried, for 1 second, about what the law says ?
> Pheeeew!  (high-pitched whistle)
> ...


Dood, I hear ya. Sounds like you are describing many American citizens.


----------



## BWK (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> That's what Democrats are doing.


No evidence.


----------



## BWK (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> View attachment 604011
> 
> Democrats. Oh no doubt about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BWK (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Post 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 166,
> 
> READ BABY!  READ!


We have reminded you 500 times you cannot use these examples you presented as evidence. Faun is right, you truly are crazy.


----------



## BWK (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> That's what Democrats are doing.


A link showing us that?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> No evidence.





BWK said:


> A link showing us that?


Not A link. DOZENS of links (and sublinks, and sub-sub links) - Posts 151-156 + 166.

READ BABY!  READ!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> We have reminded you 500 times you cannot use these examples you presented as evidence. Faun is right, you truly are crazy.


_"Cannot"_!  HA HA HA.  When you come up with a reason that makes sense, maybe you can use that laughable line. Until then the examples of evidence are rock solid. You and Faun are who is crazy.

You forgot one thing. You and Faun are liberals. Nothing you say can be believed.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 20, 2022)

protectionist said:


> _"Cannot"_!  HA HA HA.  When you come up with a reason that makes sense, maybe you can use that laughable line. Until then the examples of evidence are rock solid. You and Faun are who is crazy.
> 
> You forgot one thing. You and Faun are liberals. Nothing you say can be believed.


Oh the irony.  As if repubmicans have a mortgage on intelligence. You numbskulls belch ignorance and lies like lava. You put trump as POTUS. Need I reflect anymore on your low IQ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

BWK said:


>


Ludicrous MSNBC video criticizing Trump campaign aide Mike Roman, for reporting TRUE election fraud abuses.  The moronic video even shows the abuses, and then disparages Roman for reporting about them.  MSNBC is bonkers, and unfortunately so is anyone who watches it for any extended period of time.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Oh the irony.  As if repubmicans have a mortgage on intelligence. You numbskulls belch ignorance and lies like lava. You put trump as POTUS. Need I reflect anymore on your low IQ?


What you "Need" to do, is post something of SUBSTANCE, rather than all the meaningless HOT AIR you have here.

Yeah, we put Trump as POTUS, who was the most successful president in US history, with the longest list of accomplishments of any US president, including having kept housing, food, automobiles, and gas prices low, all of which are breaking records right now, in their grossly inflated high prices.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

BWK said:


> We have reminded you 500 times you cannot use these examples you presented as evidence. Faun is right, you truly are crazy.


You can "remind" me 500 THOUSAND times if you like, and I just laugh in your face, at the thought that you think you can erase away mountains of evidence posts that I posted, that neither you or Faun took the time to read.  Wanna take a QUIZ on them ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 20, 2022)

Bobob said:


> I just gave you accuracy. Pay attention.


It is YOU who needs to "Pay attention" to what I posted in Post # 241.  Only thing your accuracy post stated was the law pertaining to citizenship and voting.  Well, no shit, Sherlock.

As I stated in Post # 241, that law is non-existent in the minds of illegal aliens, who have no obstacle to voting illegally, same way they do most other things.  Ho hum. Yawn****

Again, you want RELEVANT accuracy ? Read Post *241.*


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 20, 2022)

Suppression of *bogus* votes is the only valid voter suppression. The Democraps call any effort to curtail illegal votes from being cast as “voter suppression.”  🙄

This is because the Democrap Parody is entirely full of shit.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 21, 2022)

protectionist said:


> What you "Need" to do, is post something of SUBSTANCE, rather than all the meaningless HOT AIR you have here.


You're opinion meanothing to me. You're ignorant. 


protectionist said:


> Yeah, we put Trump as POTUS, who was the most successful president in US history,


The rest of the world disagree. If he was, why was he resoundingly thrown out millions of those  who supported him? Be ause he wasn't and you were all conned.  


protectionist said:


> ppwith the longest list of accomplishments of any US president, including having kept housing, food, automobiles, and gas prices low, all of which are breaking records right now, in their grossly inflated high prices.


He did of that because the economy slumped because of covid which you interpret as his accomplishments.  
You don't even know how and economy works. 
As those  blacks in no how the housing is  going. 
Check with the poor if he made it easier to get a house. 
Don't make me vomit you idiot.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 21, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It is YOU who needs to "Pay attention" to what I posted in Post # 241.  Only thing your accuracy post stated was the law pertaining to citizenship and voting.  Well, no shit, Sherlock.
> 
> As I stated in Post # 241, that law is non-existent in the minds of illegal aliens, who have no obstacle to voting illegally, same way they do most other things.  Ho hum. Yawn****
> 
> Again, you want RELEVANT accuracy ? Read Post *241.*


You are a typical inaccurate tumphumper. Illegal immigrants do not vote, and I presented you with an article as to what the laws are.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 21, 2022)

Bobob said:


> You are a typical inaccurate tumphumper. Illegal immigrants do not vote, and I presented you with an article as to what the laws are.


You are a typical Trump basher, and I presented you with 9 links of information about illegal aliens voting.  AGAIN, the only thing you presented was a law (which we all know) about citizenship being required to vote - which without a requirement for PROOF of citizenship, that law is meaningless to illegal aliens.

They have been voting by the MILLIONS, for 60+ years. Some people have to be told twice.

Why do you think Biden is wrecking the country to bring millions of these invaders in unvetted & unvaccinated, no less ? Because he likes the sound of foreign languages ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 21, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You're opinion meanothing to me. You're ignorant.
> 
> The rest of the world disagree. If he was, why was he resoundingly thrown out millions of those  who supported him? Be ause he wasn't and you were all conned.
> 
> ...


HA HA. Some posts do not rate the dignity of a response.  GAG!


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 21, 2022)

protectionist said:


> HA HA. Some posts do not rate the dignity of a response.  GAG!


Yes and yours is one of them


----------



## BWK (Feb 21, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Ludicrous MSNBC video criticizing Trump campaign aide Mike Roman, for reporting TRUE election fraud abuses.  The moronic video even shows the abuses, and then disparages Roman for reporting about them.  MSNBC is bonkers, and unfortunately so is anyone who watches it for any extended period of time.


Standing in front of a building is abuse?    😂    🤪


----------



## BWK (Feb 21, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Suppression of *bogus* votes is the only valid voter suppression. The Democraps call any effort to curtail illegal votes from being cast as “voter suppression.”  🙄
> 
> This is because the Democrap Parody is entirely full of shit.


Link to bogus votes please?


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> Link to bogus votes please?


Why would you need a link?  What are you? Stupid?

If someone opposes voter ID, you have to ask an obvious question: *why*?  Quick tip:  looking for some bullshit answer won’t be needed. Some shit is crystal clear and obvious and undeniable. It is for one damn reason: *to make sure that people who aren’t entitled to cast legal votes get to vote anyway*.


----------



## BWK (Feb 21, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Why would you need a link?  What are you? Stupid?
> 
> If someone opposes voter ID, you have to ask an obvious question: *why*?  Quick tip:  looking for some bullshit answer won’t be needed. Some shit is crystal clear and obvious and undeniable. It is for one damn reason: *to make sure that people who aren’t entitled to cast legal votes get to vote anyway*.


So, you're a liar. No evidence of bogus votes. No surprises here folks.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 21, 2022)

BWK said:


> So, you're a liar. No evidence of bogus votes. No surprises here folks.


You remain an abject imbecile. Try to smarten up.  It won’t be easy for a dolt like you. But go back and re-read my prior pair and then identify the part where I alleged that any particular votes were bogus.  

(The answer is “nowhere.”  But you’re truly not smart enough to grasp what I did say, you moron.)


----------



## BWK (Feb 21, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You remain an abject imbecile. Try to smarten up.  It won’t be easy for a dolt like you. But go back and re-read my prior pair and then identify the part where I alleged that any particular votes were bogus.
> 
> (The answer is “nowhere.”  But you’re truly not smart enough to grasp what I did say, you moron.)


Have you identified the illegal votes? No! So your whole point is moot. You bring up a possible scenario, that never happened in 2020.

Suppression of bogus votes justifies voter suppression in some other universe of yours. On planet earth in 2020, it was not necessary.

And by the way, most of the 440 voter suppression bills have little to nothing to do with voter ID.  Voter ID is a smokescreen argument for voter suppression.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Ludicrous MSNBC video criticizing Trump campaign aide Mike Roman, for reporting TRUE election fraud abuses.  The moronic video even shows the abuses, and then disparages Roman for reporting about them.  MSNBC is bonkers, and unfortunately so is anyone who watches it for any extended period of time.


Are you still banging on about the fraud? 
Jesus Christ you're dumb.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Standing in front of a building is abuse?


The way they were doing it, yeah.  No voters filed complaints in the Philadelphia incident, which took place in a majority-black precinct. But some witnesses said they saw voters turn away from the polls, apparently in response to the two members of the New Black Panther Party, one of whom carried a nightstick.

In their write up of it, after examining a lot of facts, they entitled it >>
New Black Panther Party voter intimidation case​





						New Black Panther Party voter intimidation case - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Yes and yours is one of them


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Link to bogus votes please?


You saw many links.  Stop pretending.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Why would you need a link?  What are you? Stupid?
> 
> If someone opposes voter ID, you have to ask an obvious question: *why*?  Quick tip:  looking for some bullshit answer won’t be needed. Some shit is crystal clear and obvious and undeniable. It is for one damn reason: *to make sure that people who aren’t entitled to cast legal votes get to vote anyway*.


A consistent leftist tactic is to ask for links for things are commonly known.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> So, you're a liar. No evidence of bogus votes. No surprises here folks.


Then this is what they say when they are challenged.  Laughable.  Don't know how ridiculous they look.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Have you identified the illegal votes? No! So your whole point is moot. You bring up a possible scenario, that never happened in 2020.
> 
> Suppression of bogus votes justifies voter suppression in some other universe of yours. On planet earth in 2020, it was not necessary.
> 
> And by the way, most of the 440 voter suppression bills have little to nothing to do with voter ID.  Voter ID is a smokescreen argument for voter suppression.


Like Joe Biden has opened up the border with millions of aliens streaming in illegally, and then flies them around the country, because he gets a thrill from facilitating criminal activity ? (US Code 8, Section 1325) (US Code 8 Section 1324)  

You think ?  Yes, I'm being sarcastic, but you deserve that.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Are you still banging on about the fraud?
> Jesus Christ you're dumb.


The fraud will be "banged on" for centuries to come.  Historians will view it as one of the most egregious and despicable attacks on US democracy, and the foundations of the USA, that has ever occured.  Liberals are brainwashed and oblivious.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Have you identified the illegal votes? No! So your whole point is moot. You bring up a possible scenario, that never happened in 2020.
> 
> Suppression of bogus votes justifies voter suppression in some other universe of yours. On planet earth in 2020, it was not necessary.
> 
> And by the way, most of the 440 voter suppression bills have little to nothing to do with voter ID.  Voter ID is a smokescreen argument for voter suppression.


There have been thousands of illegal votes cast. I have zero obligation to show any of them. People have even been convicted of that crime. So, despite your absolutely baseless assertion, my point is not at all moot.

And by the way, there haven’t been any voter suppression bills.  There have been bills designed to defeat efforts at illegal voting. The confusion is all yours. Again.


----------



## Bobob (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> You are a typical Trump basher, and I presented you with 9 links of information about illegal aliens voting.  AGAIN, the only thing you presented was a law (which we all know) about citizenship being required to vote - which without a requirement for PROOF of citizenship, that law is meaningless to illegal aliens.
> 
> They have been voting by the MILLIONS, for 60+ years. Some people have to be told twice.
> 
> Why do you think Biden is wrecking the country to bring millions of these invaders in unvetted & unvaccinated, no less ? Because he likes the sound of foreign languages ?


I agree that a voter's ID should be issued to all eligible voters and have never said otherwise. Voting by the "millions"? Horseshit. Biden overdid it, yes, but his motives were due to his moral fiber, just like Reagan. We bear some culpability for the disaster on the border because of our support for dictators in the pursuit of their oil. Read a history book to get some valuable info about this. You are dense and uninformed. You call me a tump basher? No. I have researched tump's life and cannot believe that anybody, unless uninformed, would want a grifter as our president. The things he says are meant to impress fools, and he is able to manipulate them into believing his nonsense.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The way they were doing it, yeah.  No voters filed complaints in the Philadelphia incident, which took place in a majority-black precinct. But some witnesses said they saw voters turn away from the polls, apparently in response to the two members of the New Black Panther Party, one of whom carried a nightstick.
> 
> In their write up of it, after examining a lot of facts, they entitled it >>
> New Black Panther Party voter intimidation case​
> ...


Oh yea, the way they were doing it. Got it. Standing there, while your imagination runs wild right? Let's see, they must have been so big that they were blocking the doors behind them? Oh yea, the video shows people behind them walking freely, so that doesn't work. Maybe it was the black jackets or their black skin? Nothing like scaring folks shitless with black jackets right?     Face it, Faun and others are right. You are really dumb.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

Bobob said:


> I agree that a voter's ID should be issued to all eligible voters and have never said otherwise. Voting by the "millions"? Horseshit. Biden overdid it, yes, but his motives were due to his moral fiber, just like Reagan. We bear some culpability for the disaster on the border because of our support for dictators in the pursuit of their oil. Read a history book to get some valuable info about this. You are dense and uninformed. You call me a tump basher? No. I have researched tump's life and cannot believe that anybody, unless uninformed, would want a grifter as our president. The things he says are meant to impress fools, and he is able to manipulate them into believing his nonsense.


Awesome post!


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> There have been thousands of illegal votes cast. I have zero obligation to show any of them. People have even been convicted of that crime. So, despite your absolutely baseless assertion, my point is not at all moot.
> 
> And by the way, there haven’t been any voter suppression bills.  There have been bills designed to defeat efforts at illegal voting. The confusion is all yours. Again.


Those thousands of illegal votes you talk about exist in your make believe noggin. Your obligation is to fantasy. 

Quite the contrary about these so called non-voter suppression bills. How is limiting early voting, absentee voting, eliminating Sunday voting, closing 1688 polling places in minority areas, limiting drop off box locations, preventing people from purchasing water in unnecessary long lines, making registration harder, and closing polls early, have anything to do with efforts to curtail illegal voting?


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> The fraud will be "banged on" for centuries to come.  Historians will view it as one of the most egregious and despicable attacks on US democracy, and the foundations of the USA, that has ever occured.  Liberals are brainwashed and oblivious.


In your make believe universe, but no where else.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Then this is what they say when they are challenged.  Laughable.  Don't know how ridiculous they look.


When you attempt to show voter fraud, do you know what I see? I see blank paper. And do you know why I see blank? When someone like you tosses around allegations, possibilities, anomalies, problematic, and the like, those words can only mean the page is blank. And you've done the best job at showing us a bunch of blank paper. Congratulations!


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Those thousands of illegal votes you talk about exist in your make believe noggin. Your obligation is to fantasy.
> 
> Quite the contrary about these so called non-voter suppression bills. How is limiting early voting, absentee voting, eliminating Sunday voting, closing 1688 polling places in minority areas, limiting drop off box locations, preventing people from purchasing water in unnecessary long lines, making registration harder, and closing polls early, have anything to do with efforts to curtail illegal voting?


Wrong. Your denial is false. We know there have been thousands of illegal votes cast. Hell, John F. Kennedy probably won election based on that many bogus votes in one city alone.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. Your denial is false. We know there have been thousands of illegal votes cast. Hell, John F. Kennedy probably won election based on that many bogus votes in one city alone.


Says the Barney Fife with no evidence;


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Says the Barney Fife with no evidence;
> View attachment 605017


Your ignorance is showing.

As recently as 2020 a documented tally of almost 1300 cases was laid out for just four years. Database Swells to 1,285 Proven Cases of Voter Fraud in America

But BWK can be depended upon to deny all such documentation which doesn’t even include a wide amount of voter fraud in its tally. BWK simply denies reality when confronted with it.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

Bobob said:


> I agree that a voter's ID should be issued to all eligible voters and have never said otherwise. Voting by the "millions"? Horseshit. Biden overdid it, yes, but his motives were due to his moral fiber, just like Reagan. We bear some culpability for the disaster on the border because of our support for dictators in the pursuit of their oil. Read a history book to get some valuable info about this. You are dense and uninformed. You call me a tump basher? No. I have researched tump's life and cannot believe that anybody, unless uninformed, would want a grifter as our president. The things he says are meant to impress fools, and he is able to manipulate them into believing his nonsense.


You don't know a damn thing about Trump.  You are uninformed. This should help >>

TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market, and reduced the amount of imports coming from China.
3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration,
 5. created 10 million jobs in 4 months, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, 
7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
12. highest median wage in US history . 
13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
18. Signed VA Accountability Act,
19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
20. United States was a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
27. MCA deal,
28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
29. greatest number of heavily attended rallies in US history
30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
32. we were BUILDING THE WALL.
33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
35. Got Israel/UAE/Bahrain aggreement (the Abraham Accord), establishing Middle East peace
36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
40.  opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 
41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
42. increased wages for military personnel
43. Through the COVID pandemic, our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to about 2000/week in June. and remained very low throughout the year, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done.  90% REDUCTION.    >  HUGE SUCCESS.
44.  Massive production of Ventilators - These were left in short supply after the Obama/Biden admin (we now have so many we're exporting them),
45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
46. the stimulus checks,
47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
49. federal aid to hospitals, rapidly expanding production & distribution of medical supplies
50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
51. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats), and Regeneron.
52. fast, continual development of a vaccine, and rapid success of Operation Warp Speed.
53.  Created & signed the MISSION ACT, replacing the failed Obama Choice Act
54.  Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.
55.  Got $ 250 Million/year to black colleges.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Awesome post!


Dumb & ignorant post.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Oh yea, the way they were doing it. Got it. Standing there, while your imagination runs wild right? Let's see, they must have been so big that they were blocking the doors behind them? Oh yea, the video shows people behind them walking freely, so that doesn't work. Maybe it was the black jackets or their black skin? Nothing like scaring folks shitless with black jackets right?     Face it, Faun and others are right. You are really dumb.


Anything you say that is negative, is positive. What you say positive is negative. You're a basket case.  Beyond help.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> There have been thousands of illegal votes cast. I have zero obligation to show any of them. People have even been convicted of that crime. So, despite your absolutely baseless assertion, my point is not at all moot.
> 
> And by the way, there haven’t been any voter suppression bills.  There have been bills designed to defeat efforts at illegal voting. The confusion is all yours. Again.


BWK has seen many good links about illegal voting, and those also with more sub-links. He refuses to accept reality, and just posts what he WANTS to believe, pretending that to be true. Not even worth talking to him.  Dude is ridiculous.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Anything you say that is negative, is positive. What you say positive is negative. You're a basket case.  Beyond help.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> View attachment 605052


EVERY DAY is opposite day with BWK. (BWK > *B*labbering *W*hile *K*razy)


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. Your denial is false. We know there have been thousands of illegal votes cast. Hell, John F. Kennedy probably won election based on that many bogus votes in one city alone.


Dumbass, if you knew that, you would have produced evidence of that. You live in fantasy land.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> View attachment 605052


2+2=4. Just like no evidence of illegal voting equals no evidence. Get it?       😂    🤪


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> BWK has seen many good links about illegal voting, and those also with more sub-links. He refuses to accept reality, and just posts what he WANTS to believe, pretending that to be true. Not even worth talking to him.  Dude is ridiculous.


Let's see, you want ridiculous: "Potentially, allege, anomalies, troublesome, problematic," and I'm sure I missed a few. The entire crust of your arguments. That's what ridiculous looks like.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Dumb & ignorant post.





BackAgain said:


> Your ignorance is showing.
> 
> As recently as 2020 a documented tally of almost 1300 cases was laid out for just four years. Database Swells to 1,285 Proven Cases of Voter Fraud in America
> 
> But BWK can be depended upon to deny all such documentation which doesn’t even include a wide amount of voter fraud in its tally. BWK simply denies reality when confronted with it.



  So, what happened to the narrative about  illegals voting? Weren't we discussing that? Dude, you are just too full of shit.

I was right. * Those thousands of illegal votes you talk about exist in your make believe noggin. Your obligation is to fantasy.*


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> You don't know a damn thing about Trump.  You are uninformed. This should help >>
> 
> TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
> ...


I picked number 5, and boom. You are pedaling lies;  Trump Says 10.6Mn Jobs Added in 4 Months – Facts Blot Rosy Picture  No one believes what you have to say. You're a pos liar.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Your ignorance is showing.
> 
> As recently as 2020 a documented tally of almost 1300 cases was laid out for just four years. Database Swells to 1,285 Proven Cases of Voter Fraud in America
> 
> But BWK can be depended upon to deny all such documentation which doesn’t even include a wide amount of voter fraud in its tally. BWK simply denies reality when confronted with it.


The Heritage Foundation?   Say it's not so?


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. Your denial is false. We know there have been thousands of illegal votes cast. Hell, John F. Kennedy probably won election based on that many bogus votes in one city alone.


"We know." Who is "we?" Exactly! No one.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> You saw many links.  Stop pretending.


Negative! Anomalies don't count in a court of law. Try again.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Dumbass, if you knew that, you would have produced evidence of that. You live in fantasy land.


Your denials establish how completely ignorant you are. You moron.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> The Heritage Foundation?   Say it's not so?


Typical libtard drone hack moron. The pathetic Fallacy of “attack the messenger” is one of your favorites.  Needless to say, you run from the actual documented evidence within that message. I expected no better from you.  😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> "We know." Who is "we?" Exactly! No one.


We excludes you of course. I was counting only people who had any grasp of history.  People with working brain cells. Obviously, you’re out. 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Your denials establish how completely ignorant you are. You moron.


Non-argument! Ultimate fail. Next!


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> We excludes you of course. I was counting only people who had any grasp of history.  People with working brain cells. Obviously, you’re out. 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂


That wouldn't be you.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Let's see, you want ridiculous: "Potentially, allege, anomalies, troublesome, problematic," and I'm sure I missed a few. The entire crust of your arguments. That's what ridiculous looks like.


I have some of those words, and they all have their proper places as well as many other  I also have many other decisive words and links. What is ridiculous, is you just posting how you WANT things to be. Couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> So, what happened to the narrative about  illegals voting? Weren't we discussing that? Dude, you are just too full of shit.
> 
> I was right. * Those thousands of illegal votes you talk about exist in your make believe noggin. Your obligation is to fantasy.*


Correction:  MILLIONS of illegal votes, for 60 years.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> I picked number 5, and boom. You are pedaling lies;  Trump Says 10.6Mn Jobs Added in 4 Months – Facts Blot Rosy Picture  No one believes what you have to say. You're a pos liar.


Why not ? When the GDP growth jumped 33.8% in that time period (3rd quarter of 2020-biggest jump in US history). Sounds pretty reasonable.  You're just a denialist fruit.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> The Heritage Foundation?   Say it's not so?


INVALIDATION is hard-wired into liberals.  Ho hum.  Yawn****  What else is new ?   😐


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> "We know." Who is "we?" Exactly! No one.


"We" is the American people.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Negative! Anomalies don't count in a court of law. Try again.


9 links with lots of sub links.  Those aren't "anomalies" MR DENIAL..


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> Non-argument! Ultimate fail. Next!


It would be easier if you simply admitted that you’re wrong. But, fumble on. It’s ok. I need the laugh b


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Typical libtard drone hack moron. The pathetic Fallacy of “attack the messenger” is one of your favorites.  Needless to say, you run from the actual documented evidence within that message. I expected no better from you.  😂🤣😂🤣





protectionist said:


> I have some of those words, and they all have their proper places as well as many other  I also have many other decisive words and links. What is ridiculous, is you just posting how you WANT things to be. Couldn't be more obvious.


If they had proper places Sling Blade, we wouldn't be having this discussion, and I wouldn't be reading your mentally insane posts.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> That wouldn't be you.


True. You’re the one who is out. As I already noted. Try to keep up b


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

protectionist said:


> 9 links with lots of sub links.  Those aren't "anomalies" MR DENIAL..


60 Republican judges tell us you are full of shit. Next?


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> True. You’re the one who is out. As I already noted. Try to keep up b


You aren't saying anything there little boy. Get lost. Go play with your Putin doll.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> If they had proper places Sling Blade, we wouldn't be having this discussion, and I wouldn't be reading your mentally insane posts.


They do. And you are. So much for your latest drivel.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

protectionist said:


> "We" is the American people.


That's not possible. The American people are not all mentally ill like you.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> They do. And you are. So much for your latest drivel.


Damn, already tore up your Putin doll?


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> You aren't saying anything there little boy. Get lost. Go play with your Putin doll.


Ah. So triggered. Such a failure. The tissue is for your  tears. The Desitin is for your butthurt. Don’t get them confused.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Ah. So triggered. Such a failure. The tissue is for your  tears. The Desitin is for your butthurt. Don’t get them confused.


Are you sure that Desitin isn't for that Putin doll? Tell us, who's on top?


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> Are you sure that Desitin isn't for that Putin doll? Tell us, who's on top?


I can’t help you with your desire to play with toys. And if you use a different lube, get over it. The Desitin is still for your butthurt.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 23, 2022)

Because BWK remains a fact averse yutz, maybe it will help to proceed slowly to take into account his severe mental incapacity.  

Aside from the already a bit dated Heritage Foundation’s database (which already sails over BWK’s diminutive brain), there is an interesting case study I found.  

_New York City_, "BOE Unit Report 12-30-2013," December 30, 2013. https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/doi/reports/pdf/2013/2013-12-30-BOE_Unit_Report.pdf

Remarkably , out of 63 government sponsored fraudulent voter attempts 61 got to vote. That is, 63 NYC voters on the voting rolls who had died, been convicted of a felony or moved out of State were impersonated by agents of the NYC Department of Investigation. *61* of them were allowed to submit their votes for scanning or allowed into the voting booths which utilized levers.

The implications are stunningly obvious. BWK won’t grasp any of this.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 23, 2022)

surada said:


> Go to the voter registration website for Georgia and LOOK at the damned requirements.. I left out proof of residence that is also required.



Here are the requirements for Georgia from Ballotpedia,

"Georgia *requires voters to present photo identification* (ID) while voting. Accepted forms of ID include Georgia driver's licenses or ID cards, U.S. passports, and U.S. military ID. For a list of all accepted forms of ID, *see below*.

Voters can obtain a free voter ID card from any county registrar's office or Department of Driver Services Office. *Click here for more information on obtaining a free voter ID card in Georgia*.

Voters who do not have photo ID while voting may cast *provisional ballots*. See below for provisional ballot rules."

Lot more in the LINK


----------



## surada (Feb 23, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Here are the requirements for Georgia from Ballotpedia,
> 
> "Georgia *requires voters to present photo identification* (ID) while voting. Accepted forms of ID include Georgia driver's licenses or ID cards, U.S. passports, and U.S. military ID. For a list of all accepted forms of ID, *see below*.
> 
> ...


I had to reregister about 7 years ago. I had a birth certificate because they wouldn't accept my US passport which had expired.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 23, 2022)

surada said:


> I had to reregister about 7 years ago. I had a birth certificate because they wouldn't accept my US passport which had expired.



*Expired* Passports are NOT valid anymore besides that you see how hard they make sure you are what you say you are?


----------



## surada (Feb 23, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> *Expired* Passports are NOT valid anymore besides that you see how hard they make sure you are what you say you are?


I know. Did you register in Georgia?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 23, 2022)

surada said:


> I know. Did you register in Georgia?


No.

I registered years ago in my State with all the usual evidence that I am Human with red blood flowing in my pipelines and a photo from my Driver's License.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> No.
> 
> I registered years ago in my State with all the usual evidence that I am Human with red blood flowing in my pipelines and a photo from my Driver's License.


I guess it's a shame for Trump that Raffensberger wouldn't invent 11,780 votes for him. Those voters would have never shown their drivers license. LOL!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> I guess it's a shame for Trump that Raffensberger wouldn't invent 11,780 votes for him. Those voters would have never shown their drivers license. LOL!



It is clear you never read what Trump said in the phone call which a transcript is available where he asked to have the already existing 11,789 votes be examined and changed if they were illegally voted.

He never asked to have NEW voted conjured out of the air a lie YOU seem to accept.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 23, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is clear you never read what Trump said in the phone call which a transcript is available where he asked to have the already existing 11,789 votes be examined and changed if they were illegally voted.
> 
> He never asked to have NEW voted conjured out of the air a lie YOU seem to




You are certainly not aware if what was said if you think trump was innocent 
Of corruption. 
Why are you supporting that lying scumbag.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is clear you never read what Trump said in the phone call which a transcript is available where he asked to have the already existing 11,789 votes be examined and changed if they were illegally voted.
> 
> He never asked to have NEW voted conjured out of the air a lie YOU seem to accept.


Read? I heard it coming from his own mouth. "Fellows, I need 11,000 votes. Give me a break." " I need 11,000 votes?" Are you friggin kidding me? Dude, even someone with a brain the size of a grasshopper knows what Trump is saying there. "Needing" has nothing to do with "already existing." Trump got caught. That's why we have a grand jury.

Again, *He never asked to have NEW voted conjured out of the air a lie YOU seem to accept.        😂    🤪    "Fellows, come on, I need 11,000 votes, give me a break." *


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> Read? I heard it coming from his own mouth. "Fellows, I need 11,000 votes. Give me a break." " I need 11,000 votes?" Are you friggin kidding me? Dude, even someone with a brain the size of a grasshopper knows what Trump is saying there. "Needing" has nothing to do with "already existing." Trump got caught. That's why we have a grand jury.
> 
> Again, *He never asked to have NEW voted conjured out of the air a lie YOU seem to accept.        😂    🤪    "Fellows, come on, I need 11,000 votes, give me a break." *



It is OBVIOUS you never read the Transcript where Trump and his team repeatedly stated they believe a lot more than 12,000 votes were illegal in just Fulton County alone but wanted to have 11,780 EXISTING votes changed the ones they claim are already illegally given to Biden because Trump lost by 11,779 votes.

CNN TRANSRIPT

Nowhere does Trump ask the Secretary of State to create brand new 11,780 votes out of the air.

===

Meanwhile I have long stated numerous times in the forum that Trump should stop contesting the election after SCOTUS dropped the multiple states lawsuit back in December 2020


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is OBVIOUS you never read the Transcript where Trump and his team repeatedly stated they believe a lot more than 12,000 votes were illegal in just Fulton County alone but wanted to have 11,780 EXISTING votes changed the ones they claim are already illegally given to Biden because Trump lost by 11,779 votes.
> 
> CNN TRANSRIPT
> 
> ...


OMG!         😂 🤪 You're as bad as your ilk on this board; * It is OBVIOUS you never read the Transcript where Trump and his team repeatedly stated they believe a lot more than 12,000 votes were illegal in just Fulton County  Tell me, in what alternate universe did your wild imagination tell you that you were able to deduce "believe", was a pretext to use a SOS for voter fraud? *Are you high on drugs? Serious question?


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is OBVIOUS you never read the Transcript where Trump and his team repeatedly stated they believe a lot more than 12,000 votes were illegal in just Fulton County alone but wanted to have 11,780 EXISTING votes changed the ones they claim are already illegally given to Biden because Trump lost by 11,779 votes.
> 
> CNN TRANSRIPT
> 
> ...



"*THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH SAYING YOU RECALCULATED"  *That's Trump saying that.  There is everything wrong with that, when you invent more votes for Trump.

Match that rhetoric with yours; *It is OBVIOUS you never read the Transcript where Trump and his team repeatedly stated they believe a lot more than 12,000 votes were illegal in just Fulton County.*  Think about this for a minute folks, and just take in the massive amount of dishonesty and trickery here. Trump is saying *"there is nothing wrong with recalculating"*, when your post tells us T*rump believes 12,000 votes were illegal. *Folks, take that in for a second. And what is my response? "OH MY FUCKING GOD." Trump "believes", so let's recalculate.               And the Right can't understand why this is under grand jury review. LOL! Give me a fucking break, not Trump.  I can tell you I "BELIEVE" in the tooth fairy. And?


----------

